# Tales from Da Slab



## Slabiathan (Jul 12, 2022)

Hey everybody!

Welcome to my log. I'll be logging my workouts and nutrition here as I diet down to a healthy body fat percentage and attempt to get stronger at the same time. I want to join the 1000 lb club. 
If you haven't seen my intro, I'm 28, 6 ft and 374.3 pounds. 

I will be running the GreySkull LP phracks variant. It is a linear progression program. 

Mon. Bench/press 2x5, 1x5+
           Barbell Row/Chin ups 2x5, 1x5+
           Squat 2x5, 1x5+
Wed. Press/Bench 2x5, 1x5+
          Chin ups/Barbell Row 2x5, 1x5+
           Deadlift 1x5+
Fri. Bench/press 2x5, 1x5+
           Barbell Row/Chin ups 2x5, 1x5+
           Squat 2x5, 1x5+
Bench and Press, and Barbell Row and Chin ups alternate. Sets with a "+" indicate an AMRAP set. Hitting 5+ allows for increase in weight the next session. 2.5 for upper body and 5 for lower. Hitting over 10 allows for double that.

Current setup is a squat stand, flat bench, barbell, a little over 320 in plates including micro plates. I also have some KBs and a drag sled. All set up on a concrete slab in the back yard. I have a belt I haven't used much and looking for some straps for when I start working on Chin negatives. 

Calorie Goal per My Fitness Pal is 2788. I am going to start there and see how it goes. To meet Protien Goals the Macros I am aiming for is 279 P 279 C and 62 F. I am starting to research meal plan/ prepping to meet these. As for now I am tracking on MFP and trying to get close. As for today I fell short of these Macros. 301 C 156 P and 104 F. Total calories were under but not enough protein. 

Today was my first day on GreySkull LP and first day under a Barbell since back from vacation. 
Warmup was a walk around the block
() stands for warmup sets 
Bench (45x8, 95x5,) 135x5x2, 135x13 (5 lbs next session)
Barbell Row (45x10) 95x2, 95x14 (5 lbs next session)
Squat (45x10, 95x5, 135x5) 185x5x2, 185x8  (5 lbs next session)
Weights all felt good. I know there was more in the tank for those squats but I'm still trying to learn how to determine how many are left in the tank. With more experience I will up the push further into those AMRAPs. 

Tomorrow's plan is some sled dragging and an extra walk.

Any feedback is welcome and appreciated! Thanks for stopping by and Thanks again for those that helped me chose this program!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 12, 2022)

Nice, keep it going, and welcome. I'll follow.


----------



## Yano (Jul 12, 2022)

Good Start , keep the log up a lot of folks read through these and you'd be amazed at the help you can get.


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 12, 2022)

Good luck sir.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 12, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Good luck sir.


Thank you!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice, keep it going, and welcome. I'll follow.


Thanks! Will do! I've been digging your log as well!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Good Start , keep the log up a lot of folks read through these and you'd be amazed at the help you can get.


Thanks, Yano! I'll keep it up!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 13, 2022)

07/12/22
BW 372.9
Total Calories for the day came in at 2650. Protein low and Fats high when it comes to Macros. We had a cook out at work and under estimated the fats in Brats. I think I am going to add foods into mfp to see what it does to the Macros before eating just to make sure until I get a prep schedule down. 

20 min walk in the morning
25 min walk at work
Sled drags when I got home. 
100 steps forward drag 2 plates on the sled
100 steps backwards drag 2 plates on the sled
Around the same distance for Rows, tricep extensions, front raise pull, and reverse fly pulls all with just a plate on the sled.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 13, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Welcome to my log. I'll be logging my workouts and nutrition here as I diet down to a healthy body fat percentage and attempt to get stronger at the same time. I want to join the 1000 lb club.
> If you haven't seen my intro, I'm 28, 6 ft and 374.3 pounds.
> ...


Good move going with GSLP.  

Stick with that program until you start stalling out hard on your lifts, then it’s time to step away from linear progression and into a more sustainable form of progressive overload. 

Keep putting in the work and the gains will come.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Good move going with GSLP.
> 
> Stick with that program until you start stalling out hard on your lifts, then it’s time to step away from linear progression and into a more sustainable form of progressive overload.
> 
> Keep putting in the work and the gains will come.


Thanks! Will do!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 14, 2022)

07/13/22

BW 372.3

Total calories under 2670

Warm up a quick walk around the block.

OHP (45x5, 75x5) 100x5x2, 100x8
Chin up holds and negatives x2
Deadlift (45x10, 95x5, 135x5, 185x5) 235x 6

Doing the holds and negatives were really fun. I set it up like @CJ suggested in another thread. Definitely going to push that harder next week now that I get the feel and set up better. I might also add them after the deadlift so I am not worried about conserving my grip.


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/13/22
> 
> BW 372.3
> 
> ...


What'd I do?!?  🤔


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> What'd I do?!?  🤔


I used the scaled Chin up method you suggested to me on the other thread about lifting. I appreciate it!


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I used the scaled Chin up method you suggested to me on the other thread about lifting. I appreciate it!


Oh yeah, I remember now. The rack chins.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 14, 2022)

Yep! They worked great! I know I will really be able to stay consistent and build with that setup!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 15, 2022)

07/14/22 
BW 371.2

Total calories we low today at 2130. Wasn't feeling great the morning, and had a very light lunch due to work being pretty crazy. 

Cardio: 30 min walk around the neighborhood followed by the same sled work from Tuesday.
100 steps forward drag 2 plates on the sled
100 steps backwards drag 2 plates on the sled
Around the same distance for Rows, tricep extensions, front raise pull, and reverse fly pulls all with just a plate on the sled.

Excited for the Bench and Squats tomorrow!


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 15, 2022)

Let's get at it man, glad you're incorporating walking. It'll serve you well and will be kind on your knees.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 15, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Let's get at it man, glad you're incorporating walking. It'll serve you well and will be kind on your knees.


Thanks! Definitely! They'll add up in no time!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 16, 2022)

07/14/22

BW 371.8 

Total calories 2640. Macros still not great. I am building a meal plan and shopping this weekend to tighten the sources of calories. 
Warm up: walk around the block and body weight squats.

Bench (75x4, 100x3, 120x2) 140x5x2, 140x13 (5 lbs next session)

Barbell Row (55x4, 70x3, 85x2) 100x5x2, 100x15 (5 lbs next session)

Squat (105x4, 135x3, 160x2) 190x5x2, 190x11 (10 lbs next session)

Lifts are feeling better every session! Definitely getting better at getting tight and staying tight throughout the movement!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 16, 2022)

I also found this really cool GreySkull LP tracker app!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 17, 2022)

The second 07/14 post was actually the 15th lol. 

07/16/22

BW 371.8 

Total calories were 2722. I think I might lower a bit more because it is on the higher end of a deficit. 

Got a 40 minute walk in. Also a lot of painting today. Trying to cut and roll myself was quite the work out lol. But at least it turned out good.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 17, 2022)

Welcome man, all the best to you on your fitness/muscle journey!!

Will be following...


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 17, 2022)

Good job so far. Just a bit of advice that might help you with the diet is to put in everything the night before in mfp.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 17, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Welcome man, all the best to you on your fitness/muscle journey!!
> 
> Will be following...


Thanks!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Good job so far. Just a bit of advice that might help you with the diet is to put in everything the night before in mfp.


Thanks! I'm definitely going to do that!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 18, 2022)

07/17

BW 371.3

Total calories 2288. 
Got a quick 30 min walk in this morning. 

Looking forward to some OHP, scaled chins, and Squats tomorrow!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 19, 2022)

07/18/22

BW 372.4

Total calories  2203 137 c, 95 f, 200 p.

Got alot of steps in and had a 30 minute walk this morning. 

Still at work, last minute audit. So lifting will have to be moved to tomorrow. Split this week will be Tuesday Thursday Saturday. Then shift back to Mon,Wed,Fri after.

Pumped to lift tomorrow!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 19, 2022)

I've been reading up on belt use. Is that something I should wait on and just develop my abdominal muscles or do you think using for the AMRAPs and maybe work sets would be beneficial? Essentially what I read is use them for your top sets but go beltless for the sets leading up to it but nothing was to specific on weight or level of lifter. I already have one from way back but just trying to get some opinions from you guys. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I've been reading up on belt use. Is that something I should wait on and just develop my abdominal muscles or do you think using for the AMRAPs and maybe work sets would be beneficial? Essentially what I read is use them for your top sets but go beltless for the sets leading up to it but nothing was to specific on weight or level of lifter. I already have one from way back but just trying to get some opinions from you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Seen some advocate for 90% or higher. I just put on as I feel needed


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Seen some advocate for 90% or higher. I just put on as I feel needed


Thanks PZT! That's pretty much what I have been seeing too the more I read. I'm not really training in that high of a percentage. Sets of 5 are usually around 80% I think and I'm still going way over on the AMRAPs.


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks PZT! That's pretty much what I have been seeing too the more I read. I'm not really training in that high of a percentage. Sets of 5 are usually around 80% I think and I'm still going way over on the AMRAPs.


Think it’s more or less 90% of the top working weight. Like 80% of 100 lbs. you’d being so 80 lbs., so at like 75% you’d start adding. It’s just a guideline though


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Think it’s more or less 90% of the top working weight. Like 80% of 100 lbs. you’d being so 80 lbs., so at like 75% you’d start adding. It’s just a guideline though


Ahhh. I see! Yeah I'm going to experiment tonight. I think it will help with bracing with the Squat. Thanks again!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 20, 2022)

07/19/22

BW 372.8 

Total calories: 2298

Warm up: walk around block, bar Ohp and Squat. 

OHP: (55x4, 70x3, 85x2) 102.5 for 2 sets of 5 and 1 set of 8 (really grinding on the 8th!)

Scaled chins: 2x5, 1x6

Squats: (110x4, 140x3, 170x2) 200x2x5, 200x9. I lost my tightness at 9 and it felt weird. Not bad but decided to rack iit. I lost control of my breathing and just stopped feeling rigid. 

I have been watching a bunch of Squat tips from Dave Tate and Swede. I got my walk close to how I want it and it made a huge difference in how these squats felt!


----------



## Yano (Jul 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/19/22
> 
> BW 372.8
> 
> ...


Not sure how long you've been at it or how you use your belt but i've passed this along to quite a few folks , it really helped me and I think a few others. Quick 20 min Breathing and Bracing Seminar


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Not sure how long you've been at it or how you use your belt but i've passed this along to quite a few folks , it really helped me and I think a few others. Quick 20 min Breathing and Bracing Seminar


Thanks! I will check this out, tonight! I ended up not using the belt. I kinda had to jump to it to get it in.


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2022)

Bracing changed my lift way back. Chad Wesley smith & Chris duffin vids helped a lot


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 20, 2022)

I will look into those as well!! I remember watching duffins quite a while back.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 21, 2022)

07/20/22

372.4

Total calories 1896 191c 162p 52f
Very busy at work just a muscle milk for lunch. 

40 min walk after work then did some bracing and walkout practice. Some squats with the bar as well. Just greasing the groove. Form and depth are feeling great! Jacked up for some bench and deadlifts tomorrow!


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

Don’t wear the belt excessively tight either. You need to be able to inhale with your diaphragm and flex the abdominal wall out against the belt. Maintain this tension throughout the duration of the rep. If doing more then 2-3 reps per set you will need to reset the brace during the set multiple times. This will become difficult when fatigued especially with the squat.  Just keep practicing and it will become second nature.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 21, 2022)

Thanks! With practice it's all because more and more nature! I appreciate the tip!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks! With practice it's all because more and more nature! I appreciate the tip!


Lol do I even speak English? Hahaha I appreciate the tip! *become, *natural


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 22, 2022)

07/21/22

BW 372.4

Total calories 2490 233c 166p 97f

Warm up was a walk around the block and bracing practice. 

Bench (80x4, 100x3 125x2) 
145x5, 145x5, 145x12

Barbell Row (65x4, 75x3, 90x2)
105x5, 105x5, 105x14

Deadlift (135x4, 170x3, 205x2)
240x8

Thanks for the bracing tips and videos. I'm feeling more rigid for sure!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 22, 2022)

07/22/20

370.8 this morning! 360s here we come!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 23, 2022)

07/23/22

BW 370.1 scales starting to move in the right direction and certain parts of my body are starting have positive changes. I have be pre-planning certain things in mfp but do need to keep some open for dinners with the wife. Plenty to manipulate and optimize in the future when plateaus arise! 

I went and got bloods done today. Not for a cycle but just to have more health markers to manage and improve. I'll post those up when I get the results. I'm hoping none of the readings come back as "Gravy" Lol. I'm gonna take some beginning pics today and take some measurements. .

Operation be less fat is in full swing!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 24, 2022)

07/23/22 

Total Calories: 2460. Macros were definitely not on point but I maintained the deficit.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 24, 2022)

As promised here are the current photos and measurements. 

07/23/22 Measurements 
Neck 21
Chest 61
Arm 17.5
Forearm 13.25
Waist at naval 59
Thigh 33.5
Calf 19.5


----------



## Yano (Jul 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> As promised here are the current photos and measurements.
> 
> 07/23/22 Measurements
> Neck 21
> ...


You keep at it man ! no matter how hard it gets just enjoy the process.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 24, 2022)

Yano said:


> You keep at it man ! no matter how hard it gets just enjoy the process.


Thanks, Yano! I think this attempt is different from the others because I really am enjoying it! I really like greyskull! I'm just making better choices with food instead of starting super strict deficit. And this community makes it all the more enjoyable!


----------



## Yano (Jul 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, Yano! I think this attempt is different from the others because I really am enjoying it! I really like greyskull! I'm just making better choices with food instead of starting super strict deficit. And this community makes it all the more enjoyable!


Knowing how to diet effectively and not starving your self completely to do it is key. When you try to lose too much too fast you have issues with rebounding , binging. Work on losing 1lb  a week nice n slow and steady. Some weeks it will seem like nothing happens other weeks youll drop 2 or 3 as your body adjusts. Just keep on keepin on !


----------



## PZT (Jul 24, 2022)

Gonna be awesome to see you do something similar to what @eazy did. Keep pushing brother!!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 24, 2022)

PZT said:


> Gonna be awesome to see you do something similar to what @eazy did. Keep pushing brother!!


That's the goal!! I will! I appreciate you guys!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 25, 2022)

07/24/22 

Total calories 2340

Pretty quiet day. Just did some homework and work in the lawn. Pumped for some bench and squats tonight!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Just stumbling upon your log Slab. I’ll be following along. Looking forward to seeing the work you put in tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just stumbling upon your log Slab. I’ll be following along. Looking forward to seeing the work you put in tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I'll make sure to post up!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 26, 2022)

07/25/22 
BW 370.4

Total calories: 2390 289 P,  95 F,  90 C 
Got a 40 minute walk in around lunch time. 

I'm sorry to disappoint but it will be another week on Tue Thur Sat this week. Still getting all my sesssions in. Got out of work late and had a honeydo list to knock out.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/25/22
> BW 370.4
> 
> Total calories: 2390 289 P,  95 F,  90 C
> ...


Keep up the good work!  You have the right mindset and work ethic. Now you just need to put in the time. 

A year from now you’ll be looking back at your pictures like “wow, that was me?”


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Keep up the good work!  You have the right mindset and work ethic. Now you just need to put in the time.
> 
> A year from now you’ll be looking back at your pictures like “wow, that was me?”


Thanks, man! I'm loving the process. I'm gonna keep it rolling! I've been trying to visualize what's gonna be like!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 27, 2022)

07/26/22

I got my bloods in today and I'm pretty sure they are the worst posted here. Not surprising considering my current state. I have had blood work done in the past and this is the first time A1c and cholesterol have been out of whack. I am pretty ashamed of this blood work but without honesty and transparency this log is meaningless and devoid of any accountability to myself or members of the forum.

Highlights:
A1c was at 5.7% which is right at borderline pre-diabetes.

HDL and LDL were both out of range in the wrong direction

Test was 303

A1c is a lagging measure that tracks the previous 3 months. Before starting this off I was probably at my worst when it comes to diet and alcohol consumption. I will be meeting with a PCP and retesting after a couple more months of cleaner eating.
Plenty of room for improvement, and that is what I'll do.

Now on to some good stuff!!

BW 370.2 any day now. I know my average weight through out the day is going down so I know I'll be breaking through soon!!

Total calories were 2268
Macros were 285 P 172C 47F
I am proud of today! This is the closest I've been to my macro targets. I pretty much pre planed all my eating except dinner but it was well rounded and fit right in!

30 minutes walk in the am
Warm up: walk around the block and some bar only bench,squat,rdls.

Bench (85x4, 105x3 130x2)
150x5, 150x5, 150x12

Barbell Row (65x4, 75x3, 90x2)
110x5, 110x5, 110x13

Squat (115x4, 145x3, 180x2)
210x5, 210x5, 210x11

Today was a huge day for the lifts! I pushed and got over 10 for all three amraps. The squats felt so solid when it comes to bracing. I felt like a machine on the last set! One observation that I am happy about is I'm starting to be able to think more about my position into the Amraps. For example, I felt I was starting to round for a second during a set of squats so I squeezed the bar and my upper back tightened right up again.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 27, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/26/22
> 
> I got my bloods in today and I'm pretty sure they are the worst posted here. Not surprising considering my current state. I have had blood work done in the past and this is the first time A1c and cholesterol have been out of whack. I am pretty ashamed of this blood work but without honesty and transparency this log is meaningless and devoid of any accountability to myself or members of the forum.
> 
> ...


On the bright side, you have already begun to implement the two most effective non-pharmaceutical interventions to address those numbers:

Diet and exercise.

Keep it up for another few months and I'd be shocked if those markers didn't show significant improvement.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> On the bright side, you have already begun to implement the two most effective non-pharmaceutical interventions to address those numbers:
> 
> Diet and exercise.
> 
> Keep it up for another few months and I'd be shocked if those markers didn't show significant improvement.


Definitely! I know that is what is going to turn it around! The main reason to for meeting with the PCP is to have further testing if they feel it is necessary and to bounce the game plan I have to see if they have any feedback for it. Exercise will stay about the same but I am going to stick with foods that have a lower glycemic load and are unprocessed. I really think that will do the trick considering those levels are quite "Goner" levels.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 27, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/26/22
> 
> I got my bloods in today and I'm pretty sure they are the worst posted here. Not surprising considering my current state. I have had blood work done in the past and this is the first time A1c and cholesterol have been out of whack. I am pretty ashamed of this blood work but without honesty and transparency this log is meaningless and devoid of any accountability to myself or members of the forum.
> 
> ...


Your ANA screen came up positive. You may want to get further testing done to rule out an autoimmune disorder.

It could be nothing, but it’s worth a look.

Your C-reactive protein is also quite high, but that’s likely due to your high LDL. You may want to look at introducing some more antioxidant foods to your diet.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 27, 2022)

What are you going to do about the testosterone level, if anything?


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Your ANA screen came up positive. You may want to get further testing done to rule out an autoimmune disorder.
> 
> It could be nothing, but it’s worth a look.


That is also on the list for further testing! When they emailed the results that was the one the really highlighted.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 27, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What are you going to do about the testosterone level, if anything?


I’d leave that for right now if I were him. That may bounce back as the healthier lifestyle takes hold.

Maybe not, but no sense jumping the gun on TRT.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d leave that for right now if I were him. That may bounce back as the healthier lifestyle takes hold.
> 
> Maybe not, but no sense jumping the gun on TRT.


My testosterone went up naturally when I first started lifting. I started getting annoying chest acne from it.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 27, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What are you going to do about the testosterone level, if anything?


I'm going to look for natural supplements for now. See what the doctor says. I know supplements can't get you into performance enhancement ranges but I think I read they can increase the level within the natural range but I will need to research. I'm 28 so I am scared to start the TRT route. I want to everything I can to increase naturally being this big. I have a feeling the obesity and insulin resistance could suppressing it possibly.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 27, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I'm going to look for natural supplements for now. See what the doctor says. I know supplements can't get you into performance enhancement ranges but I think I read they can increase the level within the natural range but I will need to research. I'm 28 so I am scared to start the TRT route. I want to everything I can to increase naturally being this big. I have a feeling the obesity and insulin resistance could suppressing it possibly.


Yet another thing that is likely to improve as you continue to diet and train.

There are some supplements that are marginally effective for increasing testosterone, but the benefit is so small that it's almost certainly a poor value proposition.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yet another thing that is likely to improve as you continue to diet and train.
> 
> There are some supplements that are marginally effective for increasing testosterone, but the benefit is so small that it's almost certainly a poor value proposition.


No doubt! That market is full of snake oil and I've also read that alot of the improvement is so small. I was just thinking adding so D and fish oil and maybe ZMA. 

The most important take away is keep working hard and put in the time! Thanks guys!


----------



## presser (Jul 27, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Welcome to my log. I'll be logging my workouts and nutrition here as I diet down to a healthy body fat percentage and attempt to get stronger at the same time. I want to join the 1000 lb club.
> If you haven't seen my intro, I'm 28, 6 ft and 374.3 pounds.
> ...


good stuff man... goodl luck on you journey..


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 27, 2022)

presser said:


> good stuff man... goodl luck on you journey..


Thanks man!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 28, 2022)

07/27/22

Total calories: 2147 218p 152c 73f

Today was supposed to be a rest day but a coworker that is moving wanted to lift on the slab a couple more times before he moves so he worked in with me.

Warm up was a walk around the block and movements with just the bar.

OHP (4x60, 3x75, 2x95)
5x107.5, 5x107.5, 8x107.5

Scaled Chins 1x5, 1x5, 1x7 slow negatives. I'm gonna try to actually could the eccentric to be able to measure it.

Deadlift (4x135, 3x170, 2x210)
8x245

These all felt good but I definitely think I could have got farther in the amraps if it was the day right after Bench and Squat. I could really feel the front delts and triceps on the OHP and I could really feel my hamstrings during the deadlifts.

We finished the day with sled drags in the alley. Sled was loaded with 4 plates. We took turns going forward and walking backwards 3 round trips in the alley. Followed by Rows for a round trip and Tricep extensions for a round trip. Garmin said it was a total of .17 miles and 12 minutes of work with rest mixed throughout.

Great workout, and excited for Friday!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

Following.  Like the name, kinda like Leviathan.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Following.  Like the name, kinda like Leviathan.


That's what I was going for hahaha. I lift on a slab of concrete in the backyard so I mixed slab with leviathan. Thanks, buddy!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 28, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> That's what I was going for hahaha. I lift on a slab of concrete in the backyard so I mixed slab with leviathan. Thanks, buddy!


that was my favourite dinosaur growing up.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 29, 2022)

07/28/22

BW 369.8! Officially 10 lbs down for my highest!

Total calories: 2338
243 p, 192 c, 65f

40 minute walk after work. Great way to decompress after work! Looking forward to some Bench and Squats tomorrow!


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/28/22
> 
> BW 369.8! Officially 10 lbs down for my highest!
> 
> ...


Good work man!  On to the next ten.


----------



## Yano (Jul 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/28/22
> 
> BW 369.8! Officially 10 lbs down for my highest!
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man nice work !!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Good work man!  On to the next ten.


Thanks man! I was just thinking, I just got to do this 15 more times and I'll be at 220. That's the goal number for long term.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Hell yeah man nice work !!


Thanks, Yano!


----------



## Yano (Jul 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, Yano!


I started at 305 man , I know some of what  your going through and what you'll be dealing with. You're in good hands around here , just enjoy the process and put in the work.


----------



## iGone (Jul 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/28/22
> 
> BW 369.8! Officially 10 lbs down for my highest!
> 
> ...


Good shit dude!


----------



## eazy (Jul 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Officially 10 lbs down for my highest!


congrats on your progress


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 29, 2022)

I appreciate it, man! You got it! I'm gonna keep nose to the grind stone and love every second of it!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 29, 2022)

iGone said:


> Good shit dude!


Thanks, man!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> congrats on your progress


Thanks, eazy!


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> Gonna be awesome to see you do something similar to what @eazy did. Keep pushing brother!!


I just seen @eazy progress pics yesterday.. Holy Shit that was amazing.

Nice work so far @Slabiathan


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 29, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> I just seen @eazy progress pics yesterday.. Holy Shit that was amazing.
> 
> Nice work so far @Slabiathan


Definitely! Seeing that progress got me fired up to do the same!! Thanks, @Signsin1


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I appreciate it, man! You got it! I'm gonna keep nose to the grind stone and love every second of it!



I hope the nose to the grind stone is also a Tyler Childers reference and you dig his music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 29, 2022)

Killing it. @Slabiathan


----------



## TODAY (Jul 29, 2022)

Dude.

Slab.

Your attitude, dedication, and willingness to take & apply constructive criticism are a goddamn breath of fresh air.

Keep it up, man.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 29, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Dude.
> 
> Slab.
> 
> ...


No doubt. I’ve been following and have been very impressed.

This dude is going places.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jul 29, 2022)

Just got wind of your journey and reading from the beginning. Your work ethic and consistency are very inspiring! Congrats on killing those first 10 pounds!


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm going to be following along as well.  Keep it up, I have been there too, stick with it and we are here to support you!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Killing it. @Slabiathan


Thanks, man! I appreciate it! We are just getting started!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Dude.
> 
> Slab.
> 
> ...


Thanks, TODAY! I really appreciate it, man! The feedback and support from this forum has really helped me get moving in the right direction! I am excited to see where this can go!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, TODAY! I really appreciate it, man! The feedback and support from this forum has really helped me get moving in the right direction! I am excited to see where this can go!



Brother we are just excited as you are!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> No doubt. I’ve been following and have been very impressed.
> 
> This dude is going places.


Thanks, Test! I appreciate it!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Just got wind of your journey and reading from the beginning. Your work ethic and consistency are very inspiring! Congrats on killing those first 10 pounds!


Thanks, Sven!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I'm going to be following along as well.  Keep it up, I have been there too, stick with it and we are here to support you!


I appreciate the support, Butch! You guys are next level! Absolutely humbling!


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jul 30, 2022)

Keep up the good work!

Slic.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/25/22
> BW 370.4
> 
> Total calories: 2390 289 P,  95 F,  90 C
> ...


Brother.. just getting into your log my man. Hey, remember, life happens. It mind fucks the hell out of me and these guys/gals remind me all the time that it's ok. Progress doesn't have disappointment if there long term progress. 

You got this brother and glad to read you're enjoying it this time. Makes it easier for sure.

Following along.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/28/22
> 
> BW 369.8! Officially 10 lbs down for my highest!
> 
> ...


Bam! Great job. Looking forward to the next 10.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Dude.
> 
> Slab.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Well said.



Absolutely, I feel like TODAY spoke for a lot of us with this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Brother.. just getting into your log my man. Hey, remember, life happens. It mind fucks the hell out of me and these guys/gals remind me all the time that it's ok. Progress doesn't have disappointment if there long term progress.
> 
> You got this brother and glad to read you're enjoying it this time. Makes it easier for sure.
> 
> Following along.


Thanks, Stickler! It sure does! It's a marathon not a sprint, so you got to get comfy! Hagag


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

07/29/22

Total calories: 1987 
185p 109c 64f
I'm sure the calories are a little higher. I took my wife out tonight and I tracked the 10oz NY strip, mash potatoes, and green beans but I have a feeling the restaurant probably took some liberties with oils, sugars, ect. Made sure to leave room for that. 

Warmup was a walk around the block and empty bar squat, bench, rdl. 

Bench working sets:
155x5, 155x5, 155x12

Row working sets:
115x5, 115x5, 115x12

Squat working sets:
220x5, 220x5, 220x11
Squats were feeling really good today! I'm getting more comfortable under the bar. 
Weights were flying today in general! 

Closed out the session with forward, backwards, Row, and tricep extensions sled drags. Total distance was about .12 miles. 

Suit case carries with 53 lb kettlebell for total distance of .16 miles. Abs and grip were feeling it on these but definitely something I want to make a staple for accessory/gpp work!


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> gpp work!


I love that you’re thinking about GPP work.   That’s the kind of shit that makes you go from a guy who lifts weight into an athlete.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Keep going, your doing great. Fuck jist making the change, and doing something about it is huge. Great group here to help you along the way.

ShitI was 325 at one point and dont ever look back. Lots of us have been there.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 30, 2022)

Excellent work brother. Don't stop.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

Great work in here and you’re doing awesome with the diet. You’re all over it man. I love seeing it. Hope you and the lady enjoyed dinner, strips are my favorite cut. I’m making two tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I love that you’re thinking about GPP work.   That’s the kind of shit that makes you go from a guy who lifts weight into an athlete.


Definitely! My GPP/ work capacity is bad. I can already tell it's improving, but still sucking wind during my amraps.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 30, 2022)

Great approach to diet & macros - you're a disciplined bloke, @Slabiathan ! Thats going to serve ye well.

Great feeling too innit when yer body starts to adapt to squatting? Keep focused on form - yer in a good rep range with those weights & cool to see ye get 11x after yer two sets of 5! Ye got more in the tank!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Keep going, your doing great. Fuck jist making the change, and doing something about it is huge. Great group here to help you along the way.
> 
> ShitI was 325 at one point and dont ever look back. Lots of us have been there.


Thanks, Btc! This a great group here! Already so much support, and great advice! I'm gonna milk GSLP for all I can, but after I'm gonna be hitting you PLers up to start specializing in powerlifting!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Excellent work brother. Don't stop.


Thansk, Paps! I won't brother!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Great work in here and you’re doing awesome with the diet. You’re all over it man. I love seeing it. Hope you and the lady enjoyed dinner, strips are my favorite cut. I’m making two tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, iron! We had a great dinner, and lots of fun! Strips are definitely my favorite cut as well!  Enjoy yours tonight!


----------



## TODAY (Jul 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, Btc! This a great group here! Already so much support, and great advice! I'm gonna milk GSLP for all I can, but after I'm gonna be hitting you PLers up to start specializing in powerlifting!


You should have quite a bit of headroom left with that program.

Seems like it's treating you pretty well so far, so I wouldn't mess with it anytime soon unless you hit a serious plateau.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Great approach to diet & macros - you're a disciplined bloke, @Slabiathan ! Thats going to serve ye well.
> 
> Great feeling too innit when yer body starts to adapt to squatting? Keep focused on form - yer in a good rep range with those weights & cool to see ye get 11x after yer two sets of 5! Ye got more in the tank!


Thanks, @NbleSavage ! I appreciate it. The more discipline I practice, the stronger my resolve! I love the amraps and getting to push and empty the tank on that last set!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You should have quite a bit of headroom left with that program.
> 
> Seems like it's treating you pretty well so far, so I wouldn't mess with it anytime soon unless you hit a serious plateau.


Oh, I know! I have no intention in changing anything, anytime soon. My feet are taped to the bicycle on this program! I still have months or a year on GSLP.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 30, 2022)

Keep it up bro, I haven't read through the whole log yet but I'll be following along!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 31, 2022)

07/30/22

Bw 370.2. Hoping this is water from the steak meal last night. I know it won't go straight down. Just gotta stay the course.

Total calories: 2225
224 p, 130c, 85f

Did some sled work today!
3 round trips on a portion of my alley forward. 3 round trips walking backwards. Total weight 236 (210 in bumpers + 26 lb sled)
Total distance was .26 miles according to the Garmin watch. Total time 16 minutes 51 seconds. Average HR 136 with a high of 166. 8 minutes in aerobic level and 2 minutes at threshold.

Was gonna call it there but a neighbor came an bitched about me dragging the sled in the alley. He said it was damaging the ally and pointed at big divots in it that were caused by plows. I live in the Midwest and pretty much every street or alley has damage from plows or winter. It wasn't from draging a flat peice of metal. I faked him out and took a couple of bumpers off but then started doing rows (186 lbs)  and took two more off and did tricep extensions (116 lbs) after that.
The second session went about 11 minutes with all that time being in the aerobic or threshold zone. Average hr was 149 high was 162. 

Very awkward situation. He was trying this stare down thing over the fence but it was just weird and kind of creepy especially when I started the tricep work and was get a sick p...p....pump. lol


----------



## Yano (Jul 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/30/22
> 
> Bw 370.2. Hoping this is water from the steak meal last night. I know it won't go straight down. Just gotta stay the course.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the scale moving up a few lbs now and then , inflammation , changes in sodium intake , not drinking enough can all effect the scale. As long as you are sticking to the program and your diet is on point , all that can be is a bit of glucose and water.

Nothing to get freaked out at all over I just went through this not more than 2 weeks ago. Started drinking more water , stopped adding more salt to my food than the wife cooks with hit a half ass deload for a few days got some good rest and by the end of the week I dropped 6 lbs.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 31, 2022)

Yano said:


> Don't worry about the scale moving up a few lbs now and then , inflammation , changes in sodium intake , not drinking enough can all effect the scale. As long as you are sticking to the program and your diet is on point , all that can be is a bit of glucose and water.
> 
> Nothing to get freaked out at all over I just went through this not more than 2 weeks ago. Started drinking more water , stopped adding more salt to my food than the wife cooks with hit a half ass deload for a few days got some good rest and by the end of the week I dropped 6 lbs.


Heck yeah! Thanks! I'll keep that in mind and keep on truckin'!


----------



## TODAY (Jul 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Heck yeah! Thanks! I'll keep that in mind and keep on truckin'!


Weight fluctuations like that present a good opportunity for you to stop, take a breath, and remind yourself to _trust the process._


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 31, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Weight fluctuations like that present a good opportunity for you to stop, take a breath, and remind yourself to _trust the process._


Thanks, TODAY! I'm going to make sure to take advantage of these opportunities.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/30/22
> 
> Bw 370.2. Hoping this is water from the steak meal last night. I know it won't go straight down. Just gotta stay the course.
> 
> ...


Do hip thrusters while staring deeply into his eyes to assert dominance.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 31, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Do hip thrusters while staring deeply into his eyes to assert dominance.


Hopefully he was just having a bad day, or I will have to lol it was such weird attempt at a "power move". He looked so prideful when I was about to stop I had to do the rows and tris lol.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Hopefully he was just having a bad day, or I will have to lol it was such weird attempt at a "power move". He looked so prideful when I was about to stop I had to do the rows and tris lol.


Ignore him, and if he makes that impossible tell him to worry about himself or tell him to join in and that he will see no damage is being done.


----------



## Yano (Jul 31, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Do hip thrusters while staring deeply into his eyes to assert dominance.


Works every time !


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 31, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Ignore him, and if he makes that impossible tell him to worry about himself or tell him to join in and that he will see no damage is being done.


Oh yeah! All I did was crack the "you wanna work in?" I'm sure part of the weird over looking was checking for new damage which he would have seen zero. He is always cranky about stuff but I know it will all be cool!


----------



## Yano (Jul 31, 2022)

If dude ends up being a constant pain in your balls you might want to check into something like this. I know some of these can get stupid expensive but you might be able to find a cheap used or scratch n dent model.









						XPO Trainer® 2
					

XPO Trainer® workout push sled with wheels by Armored Fitness Equipment®. Quiet & smooth exercise sled with resistance that builds eXPOnentially!




					www.armoredfitness.com


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 31, 2022)

Yano said:


> If dude ends up being a constant pain in your balls you might want to check into something like this. I know some of these can get stupid expensive but you might be able to find a cheap used or scratch n dent model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually look at these last night as a possible plan b!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 31, 2022)

Yano said:


> Don't worry about the scale moving up a few lbs now and then , inflammation , changes in sodium intake , not drinking enough can all effect the scale. As long as you are sticking to the program and your diet is on point , all that can be is a bit of glucose and water.
> 
> Nothing to get freaked out at all over I just went through this not more than 2 weeks ago. Started drinking more water , stopped adding more salt to my food than the wife cooks with hit a half ass deload for a few days got some good rest and by the end of the week I dropped 6 lbs.



This right here. Good stuff Yano. Keep it up Slabman, and like you said stay the course. Consistency is going to be your best friend in all of this. Much love brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> This right here. Good stuff Yano. Keep it up Slabman, and like you said stay the course. Consistency is going to be your best friend in all of this. Much love brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, iron!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 1, 2022)

07/31/22

BW 369.7

Total calories: 2299
213p, 125c, 106f

Quiet day! 30 minutes of walking and about 15 min between foam rolling and some ankle and hip mobility. 

I had overnight oats for the first time! Definitely gonna make it a staple. I have been full all day and energy levels have been very stable!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 1, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/31/22
> 
> BW 369.7
> 
> ...



Mannnn! Foam rolling, May God be with you lol. That shit is absolutely needed but god bless it hurts so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Mannnn! Foam rolling, May God be with you lol. That shit is absolutely needed but god bless it hurts so good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially when you start hitting them quads and IT band! Hahaha Hurts so good lol


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 2, 2022)

08/01/22

BW 369.2

Total calories: 2228
216p, 144c, 90f

Warm up: walk around block, bar Ohp and Squat.

OHP: (60x4, 75x3, 95x2) 110 for 2 sets of 5 and 1 set of 8. 

Scaled chins: 2x5, 1x6 5 count on the negatives

Squats: (125x4, 160x3, 195x2) 
230 for 2 sets of 5 and 1 set of 11. 
This amrap was flying! I did get a little light headed near the end so I'm definitely going to keep working on pacing and breath.

Finished the session with suit case carries. 
53 lb kettlebell for a total distance of .26 miles.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 2, 2022)

Update on bloods and PCP check in. 

I met with the dock and brought my blood work with me. I spoke about what I have been doing since and we are in agreement to just reevaluate in late September around three months after the last draw. As for the ANA positive result, he said we can do more tests along with the blood work in September but since I don't have any active or noticeable symptoms he wasn't too worried about it. He suggested some extra anitoxident supplements to cover bases as I am working more in from natural food.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 2, 2022)

The APF has an Intro to Powerlifting meet that is comprised of a seminar/intro to powerlifting then a fully sanctioned meet for the APF about an hour away from me in November. I reached out to the meet director and registration will be open soon. I already got my APF/AAPF membership. I think this will be a fun way to get on the platform and learn some things.

Diet and training are going to remain the same.

The GreySkull LP book has a peaking schedule in it so I am going to run that. The main lifts stay the same just 6 weeks out you start doing heavy singles at competition pace that linearly progress after your last set. The last week before the meet you just replace the Amraps with sets of 5 to lower fatigue and take Friday off.

After the meet, I'll pick right back up using my PRs from the meet in Greyskull!

Pretty jacked up about it!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 3, 2022)

08/02/22
BW 368.6

Total calories: 2225
238p, 90c, 106f

40 minute walk
Mobility work

Excited for some Bench and Deadlifts tomorrow! Thinking about the meet is getting me fired up to crush these amraps to get as much weight on the bar as possible!


----------



## TODAY (Aug 3, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/02/22
> BW 368.6
> 
> Total calories: 2225
> ...


Hell yeah.

Will this be your first meet?


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 3, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> Will this be your first meet?


Yes, it will!


----------



## TODAY (Aug 3, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Yes, it will!


You're gonna have a blast, man.

Almost every meet I've ever been to has been incredibly convivial and supportive.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 3, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're gonna have a blast, man.
> 
> Almost every meet I've ever been to has been incredibly convivial and supportive.


Heck yeah! This is a new lifter orientated one as well. It starts with a small seminar about powerlifting so I think it's going to be an awesome experience! To be honest, I've never really maxed out. It's going to be fun to do that!


----------



## TODAY (Aug 3, 2022)

What federation?


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 3, 2022)

APF. They are very active in my area. When I was looking at the calendar, it looked like there is a meet almost every month, so picking meets in the future will just be up to which one I want to do.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 3, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> APF. They are very active in my area. When I was looking at the calendar, it looked like there is a meet almost every month, so picking meets in the future will just be up to which one I want to do.


Is that under the World Powerlifting Congress? If so, I've heard good things.


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 3, 2022)

Kudos on the calorie restriction you're able to maintain. I'd die on that, haha. Keep it up brother.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 3, 2022)

It is! That's good to hear.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 3, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Kudos on the calorie restriction you're able to maintain. I'd die on that, haha. Keep it up brother.


Thanks man! If I was running like you, I'm sure I would too! I'm pretty sedentary outside of lifting and a walk a day.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 07/30/22
> 
> Bw 370.2. Hoping this is water from the steak meal last night. I know it won't go straight down. Just gotta stay the course.
> 
> ...


Keep it going and fck that guy, who cares!  Unless he has a gun pointed at you, then care, at least a little.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 3, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Keep it going and fck that guy, who cares!  Unless he has a gun pointed at you, then care, at least a little.


He ended up being fine. He is cranky by nature and was just having a bad day. I spent a little more talking with him the other day.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 4, 2022)

08/03/22

BW 368.7

Total calories:2234
234p, 104c, 100f
Meals
B overnights oats with strawberry ON whey and strawberries, superfood powder drink
L Meaty sandwich with romain and pepper jack
Pre Humapro
Post Humapro
D Taco salad with cheese and hotsauce

Had this in MFP the day before and all I had to do was execute! Got tomorrow's all planed as well! 

Warmup: walk around the block. Rdls and Bench with the bar.

Bench: (90x4, 110x3, 135x2) 160 for 2 sets of 5 and 1 set of 11.

Rows: 120x2x5, 120x12

Deadlifts: (140x4, 175x3, 215x2)
250x11 
This is a big PR for me! I felt like I could move mountains after this set (after catching my breath of course lol)

GPP is paying off already! Gonna do some tomorrow!


----------



## eazy (Aug 4, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> big PR for me


Congrats


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 4, 2022)

eazy said:


> Congrats


Thanks, man! Looking awesome in your Avi, dude!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

08/04/22

BW 368.3

Total calories:2228
194p, 211c, 67f
Protein was going to be higher but I totally dropped my overnight oats all over the place lol. 

Had a quick sled pulling session. 
About .26 miles in 16 minutes. Focused on forward drags to get the to get the glutes firing. 

Excited for the squats and OHP tomorrow! Definitely going to practice commands during the warmup sets.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/04/22
> 
> BW 368.3
> 
> ...


Keep it up man. You’re well on your way to dropping that next 10 lbs.

Killing those AMRAPS. Way to put in the work!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Keep it up man. You’re well on your way to dropping that next 10 lbs.
> 
> Killing those AMRAPS. Way to put in the work!


Thanks, Test!


----------



## TomJ (Aug 5, 2022)

Damn dude, you're killing it. 
I'm in contest prep and you're more dedicated than I am. 

Keep it up man, love seeing it.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Damn dude, you're killing it.
> I'm in contest prep and you're more dedicated than I am.
> 
> Keep it up man, love seeing it.
> ...


Thanks, Tom! I see your log bro, you are killing it! Taking it to that next level!!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

Hey brother,  not that it matters because you're killing the workouts!  How's your scale movement?  I ONLY ask because, like me, you post your daily weight. 

Getting the progress you want? Just curious. I'm leveling off, but my cardio hasn't been intense and I'm making muscle gains.. so the scale will at some point be a mental enemy.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Hey brother,  not that it matters because you're killing the workouts!  How's your scale movement?  I ONLY ask because, like me, you post your daily weight.
> 
> Getting the progress you want? Just curious. I'm leveling off, but my cardio hasn't been intense and I'm making muscle gains.. so the scale will at some point be a mental enemy.


I think I've lost about a pound and a half since the 28th. I'm happy with the progress so far! People are starting to notice too. I'm getting compliments at work and my wife keeps complimenting me about how I am looking. I can definitely feel and see some gains. This is embarrassing and I am shocked she fell in love with me but, my wife can also touch her hands together around me now. It's always been close but I'm actually fitting in her arms. So I know when I tape again there will be some good progress. I've been feeling better and getting stronger. I try not to let the scale freak me out because there are alot of factors at play. Hard work will pay off and trust in the process!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I think I've lost about a pound and a half since the 28th. I'm happy with the progress so far! People are starting to notice too. I'm getting compliments at work and my wife keeps complimenting me about how I am looking. I can definitely feel and see some gains. This is embarrassing and I am shocked she fell in love with me but, my wife can also touch her hands together around me now. It's always been close but I'm actually fitting in her arms. So I know when I tape again there will be some good progress. I've been feeling better and getting stronger. I try not to let the scale freak me out because there are alot of factors at play. Hard work will pay off and trust in the process!



Dude reading this made my day. It’s been a rough one to say the least and that brought some joy to it. Good for both of you. Keep doing great brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> This is embarrassing and I am shocked she fell in love with me but, my wife can also touch her hands together around me now.


That's all that matters. Scale numbers don't mean shit, the REALLY important things do. 

Congrats brother,  glad to be apart of your journey. You're killing it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I think I've lost about a pound and a half since the 28th. I'm happy with the progress so far! People are starting to notice too. I'm getting compliments at work and my wife keeps complimenting me about how I am looking. I can definitely feel and see some gains. This is embarrassing and I am shocked she fell in love with me but, my wife can also touch her hands together around me now. It's always been close but I'm actually fitting in her arms. So I know when I tape again there will be some good progress. I've been feeling better and getting stronger. I try not to let the scale freak me out because there are alot of factors at play. Hard work will pay off and trust in the process!


Well you're replacing some fat with muscle, which is heavier, so that will slow the scale weight loss some.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Dude reading this made my day. It’s been a rough one to say the least and that brought some joy to it. Good for both of you. Keep doing great brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, man! I wish all the best for your situation! The truth will prevail, brother!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, man! I wish all the best for your situation! The truth will prevail, brother!



I really appreciate that slab. I truly hope so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

Stickler said:


> That's all that matters. Scale numbers don't mean shit, the REALLY important things do.
> 
> Congrats brother,  glad to be apart of your journey. You're killing it.


Thanks, Stickler! I happy to have you in my corner!


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 5, 2022)

Keep up the good work brother


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I really appreciate that slab. I truly hope so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know what it is that your going through but I also wish you the best


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Keep up the good work brother


Thanks, Achilles! Will do!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I don't know what it is that your going through but I also wish you the best


I'm not trying to hijack,  but this is new and MUST be addressed.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 5, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm not trying to hijack,  but this is new and MUST be addressed.
> View attachment 25869


It's 200% facts. Also that's A ninja turtle I made w a plate and some googly eyes


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I don't know what it is that your going through but I also wish you the best



Thanks brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It's 200% facts. Also that's A ninja turtle I made w a plate and some googly eyes


1st of all.. that GREAT AND hilarious. You have too much time retiree. 2nd.. I love 💘  the golden girls too.. shit was great


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 5, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 1st of all.. that GREAT AND hilarious. You have too much time retiree. 2nd.. I love 💘  the golden girls too.. shit was great


Yea I have a 4 year old nephew who loves the turtles so we made those things together at my crib. Yes golden girls was an amazing show


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> The APF has an Intro to Powerlifting meet that is comprised of a seminar/intro to powerlifting then a fully sanctioned meet for the APF about an hour away from me in November. I reached out to the meet director and registration will be open soon. I already got my APF/AAPF membership. I think this will be a fun way to get on the platform and learn some things.
> 
> Diet and training are going to remain the same.
> 
> ...


This is really cool. Great way to intro people to the sport. I’ve competed in more APF meets then any other fed. I love the APF and the people there. Originally founded by Ernie Frantz in the early 80s after the IPF screwed him over. It was the dominant multiply fed in powerlifting for 30 years and all the big names competed there. 


TODAY said:


> Is that under the World Powerlifting Congress? If so, I've heard good things.


Yes, APF is the US affiliate for the WPC.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It's 200% facts. Also that's A ninja turtle I made w a plate and some googly eyes


I love you! We should get together and binge watch The Golden Girls while eating popcorn and sipping on Humapro!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> This is really cool. Great way to intro people to the sport. I’ve competed in more APF meets then any other fed. I love the APF and the people there. Originally founded by Ernie Frantz in the early 80s after the IPF screwed him over. It was the dominant multiply fed in powerlifting for 30 years and all the big names competed there.
> 
> Yes, APF is the US affiliate for the WPC.


Heck yeah! After I read about it I knew I had to jump on that! I think it's going to be an awesome experience. The meet director that is doing it for Illinois is also help Wisconsin do the same type of thing as well!


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I love you! We should get together and binge watch The Golden Girls while eating popcorn and sipping on Humapro!


As long as there is a recliner I can fall sleep on in there


----------



## Yano (Aug 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> This is embarrassing and I am shocked she fell in love with me but, my wife can also touch her hands together around me now. It's always been close but I'm actually fitting in her arms



Ok ,, now ya went n got me all choked up.
................ high estrogen is good for you  ........................   my ass it is .... 🥺😭

Beauty is from the soul my brother that lady fell in love with you cus she's always seen what's not in any mirror. 

The value in all of this is you are adding years back on to your life literally pulling nails out of the coffin , each lb that comes off is more time you get to spend with her. That's what you focus on worry bout being pretty later on haahahah. 

and now ,, back  to my cleaning ....


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> This is embarrassing and I am shocked she fell in love with me but, my wife can also touch her hands together around me now. It's always been close but I'm actually fitting in her arms.


Mate, this post made me whole weekend. Good on ye both - yer in this together. Keep training hard! Doing a meet is a great thing to help ye stay focused on a new milestone and to keep the intensity high!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ok ,, now ya went n got me all choked up.
> ................ high estrogen is good for you  ........................   my ass it is .... 🥺😭
> 
> Beauty is from the soul my brother that lady fell in love with you cus she's always seen what's not in any mirror.
> ...


Heck yeah, Yano! Blessed that I could pull her, now I'm trying stick around as long as possible!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Mate, this post made me whole weekend. Good on ye both - yer in this together. Keep training hard! Doing a meet is a great thing to help ye stay focused on a new milestone and to keep the intensity high!


Thanks, @NbleSavage !
I will for sure, the meet definitely has me training with a purpose! I'm gonna be crushing some AMRAPs tonight!


----------



## eazy (Aug 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> my wife can also touch her hands together around me now


life gains are the best gains. congrats.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 5, 2022)

eazy said:


> life gains are the best gains. congrats.


Thanks, eazy!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

08/05/22

BW 365.4
I'm pretty the big jump down was from water. I was drinking alot of water to stay full after I dropped my breakfast yesterday. Lol

Total calories: 2279
222p, 211c, 64f

Walk at lunch about 35 minutes

Warm up: walk around block, bar Ohp and Squat.

OHP: (60x4, 75x3, 95x2) 112.5 for 2 sets of 5 and 1 set of 6.

Scaled chins: 2x5, 1x9 with 5 count on the negatives

Squats: (130x4, 170x3, 205x2)
240 for 2 sets of 5 and 1 set of 12.
I'm getting into uncharted territory here and I'm loving it! The amrap went really smooth found a nice rhythm up to about 8. The 4 after were one rep at a time with a couple quick breaths and a rebrace in between. Loving the grind on the last few reps. 

I got an idea for a sick circuit for some conditioning tomorrow! Looking forward to it!


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

Weight just keeps dropping!!!! Fk yea homie!!!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Weight just keeps dropping!!!! Fk yea homie!!!


Thanks, bro!!


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

Right on man good shit !!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

Keep up the hard work brother


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 7, 2022)

08/06/22

BW 364. I am assuming this is more water. Friday after lifting I rung out my head band and it was gross lol. 

Total calories: 2322
201p, 165c, 99f

Took the wife out for her birthday and managed to maintain the deficit! That's with half a piece of cheese cake we split in there as well hahaha! I pretty much just had Humapro before and after my conditioning before the dinner. Not the cleanest win, but a win none the less. 

Today I did a 20 minute circuit of sled drags and suit case carries. The sled weighed about 206 lbs and the KB for carries was 53 lb. Total distance was .52 miles. Abs are feeling stronger already!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Keep up the hard work brother


Thanks, @FlyingPapaya !


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on man good shit !!


Thanks!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 7, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/06/22
> 
> BW 364. I am assuming this is more water. Friday after lifting I rung out my head band and it was gross lol.
> 
> ...


Good on ye fer making yer Missus' birthday special and still hitting yer macros! It can be done - just takes planning and discipline like ye did. Nice one!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 7, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Good on ye fer making yer Missus' birthday special and still hitting yer macros! It can be done - just takes planning and discipline like ye did. Nice one!


Thanks, NbleSavage! It was definitely important to me! My wife is in great shape so I wanted to make sure I could take her anywhere so I was doing under cover planning so she could just think about her day.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, NbleSavage! It was definitely important to me! My wife is in great shape so I wanted to make sure I could take her anywhere so I was doing under cover planning so she could just think about her day.



That’s a good man right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 8, 2022)

08/07/22

BW 364.8

Total calories: 1845
172p, 89c, 103f
Didn't mean for calories to be so low. Appetite was low, lots of running around today. 

Just finished a 40 minute walk after dinner. 

Excited as fuck to get lifting tomorrow. I have been staring at my greyskull app all weekend lol. It's getting hard to wait to lift!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/07/22
> 
> BW 364.8
> 
> ...



Man it really is. It’s hard for me to take days off but damn they are so needed. Hope you hit the week feeling strong tomorrow brother. You’re doing incredible with all of this. Especially your accountability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man it really is. It’s hard for me to take days off but damn they are so needed. Hope you hit the week feeling strong tomorrow brother. You’re doing incredible with all of this. Especially your accountability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Hope your week starts strong as well! Rest days are where the magic happens! Just got to keep that in mind hahaha


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks man! Hope your week starts strong as well! Rest days are where the magic happens! Just got to keep that in mind hahaha



Thanks man. Haha no doubt brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 8, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/07/22
> 
> BW 364.8
> 
> ...


Damn those calories are low, like too low. Your TDEE is is over 3000, definitely want to get them up there.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 8, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Damn those calories are low, like too low. Your TDEE is is over 3000, definitely want to get them up there.


Definitely! Was not the intention. Just really preoccupied with homework and errands. I'm usually pretty good at keeping em higher.


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 8, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Definitely! Was not the intention. Just really preoccupied with homework and errands. I'm usually pretty good at keeping em higher.


All good, I choked on my water reading it lol

Edit, when the weight loss slows or stalls, you will need some room to move.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 8, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> All good, I choked on my water reading it lol
> 
> Edit, when the weight loss slows or stalls, you will need some room to move.


If I get home at a good time I'll try to slam a shake or something. I don't sleep well if I eat to close to bed for some reason. 

Definitely! I usually keep em up at the 2300 mark.


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 8, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> If I get home at a good time I'll try to slam a shake or something. I don't sleep well if I eat to close to bed for some reason.
> 
> Definitely! I usually keep em up at the 2300 mark.


2300 may be a tad low too but if its working for you. I am at 2300 and losing at 203lbs. The TDEE calcs have you at about 3000 for a slower loss, I seen post 1 you ar 2700ish and thats probably bang on.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 8, 2022)

MFP has me at 2365 for 2 lbs a week loss. It was initially 2700ish but I went back and changed my activity level. I live a pretty sedentary life outside of lifting and walks. I'm primarily at my desk at work and my wife and spend alot of time on the couch. I'm feeling good. Pretty much never hungry. And the strength is still going up.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 9, 2022)

08/08/22

Total calories: 2322
202p, 102c, 47f

Learned my lesson about calories being too low. Today was pretty low energy. Especially when it came to lifting it could have been from bad sleep on a new bed. But even with a good breakfast and lunch it was a low energy day. 

25 minute walk after dinner

Warm up: walk around the block and some bar only bench,squat,rdls.

Bench (90x4, 115x3 140x2)
165x5, 165x5, 165x11 failed the 12th.

Barbell Row (70x4, 90x3, 105x2)
125, 125x5, 125x13

Squat (140x4, 175x3, 215x2)
250x5, 240x5, 250x11
There were 2 after the 11 that weren't to depth and just pretty sloppy. 10 and 11 were grinders for sure. 

I was pretty much toast after this one. Did some light sleds at a quick pace, and some carries with the 44 lb kb. After squats, the 44 felt pretty much like the 53 lol. Kept the heart rate in the 140s for about 15 minutes. 

I am officially registered for the meet in November. The registration opened today and I hoped right in because they are capping the event at 35 lifters. I ordered my singlet and some wrist wraps to use in the meet. I excited to start doing some heavy singles in October!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I am officially registered for the meet in November. The registration opened today and I hoped right in because they are capping the event at 35 lifters. I ordered my singlet and some wrist wraps to use in the meet. I excited to start doing some heavy singles in October!


Right on man!  I love that you set a deadline for your training, meaning do or die!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Right on man!  I love that you set a deadline for your training, meaning do or die!


Heck yeah! Its got me pushing! I'm fighting to hit the 1000 lb total goal I set at the start of the log.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 9, 2022)

Hey slabiathan, great work thus far man. Just browsed through your log. Love it man. Stay motivated and awesome with the meet in November. I will follow along.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 9, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Hey slabiathan, great work thus far man. Just browsed through your log. Love it man. Stay motivated and awesome with the meet in November. I will follow along.


Thanks, man! Will do!


----------



## iGone (Aug 9, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I am officially registered for the meet in November. The registration opened today and I hoped right in because they are capping the event at 35 lifters. I ordered my singlet and some wrist wraps to use in the meet. I excited to start doing some heavy singles in October!


Hell yeah!


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

Your lack of appetite is perfectly normal while your in this phase of weight loss. When I was coming down from 305 I was hardly ever hungry even when I was doing keto and carnivore. 

That's your body tapping into its energy stores ,  there would be times I was eating 1200 and 1300 cals a day and just didnt get hungry ,, but its not good for you to be in that low a deficit your body can go into a starvation mode and it basically slows itself down to handle the lack of calories ... that stops the weight loss and causes frustration.

You are doin great man ! It's really good to see all your work and how excited you are about ya new program. Keep banging n clanging !!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Your lack of appetite is perfectly normal while your in this phase of weight loss. When I was coming down from 305 I was hardly ever hungry even when I was doing keto and carnivore.
> 
> That's your body tapping into its energy stores ,  there would be times I was eating 1200 and 1300 cals a day and just didnt get hungry ,, but its not good for you to be in that low a deficit your body can go into a starvation mode and it basically slows itself down to handle the lack of calories ... that stops the weight loss and causes frustration.
> 
> You are doin great man ! It's really good to see all your work and how excited you are about ya new program. Keep banging n clanging !!


Thanks, Yano! I figured it was pretty normal. Especially when I am busy I can space it. I will make sure to stay out of that zone unless that becomes strategy to break through a sticking point.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2022)

Yer in a good groove now, Mate! Stay on that grind!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 9, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Yer in a good groove now, Mate! Stay on that grind!


You got it, man!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 10, 2022)

08/09/22

Total Calories: 2334
221p, 143c, 97f

40 minute walk

Mobility work
Ankles, hips, thoracic spine. I purchased some resistance band anchors to help with the banded movements. 

Ready for some OHP and Deadlifts tomorrow!!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 11, 2022)

08/10/22

BW 365
Total calories: 2339
253p, 131c, 92f

30 minute walk at work and some stretching in the AM

Warm up: walk around the block, empty bar OHP and Deadlift

OHP: (65x4, 80x3, 100x2) 115 for 2 sets of 5 and 1 set of 8 

Scaled chinup 2x5, 1x9 with 5 count on the negatives

Deadlift (140x4, 180x3, 220x2)
260x12 
Some chalk and mixed grip is where it is at! Super pumped with the Deadlift. Because there is only 1 working set a week in this program it has taken a while to find my groove but I think I found it. I am still trying to find out how to wear my belt during deadlifts. I don't use it during the working set because it feels off. I think I might add some light dls on Friday just to grease the groove with the belt on.

Session ended the sled drags with 4 plates. Didn't hit the Garmin but I think it was the same amount of laps as a .25 mile day. Followed by some carries with the 53 lb KB.

GPP is paying off big time. These little sessions are accumulating and really helping me rep these amraps out and earn the 10 lb jumps! My resting heart rate is trending down as well. Could be all of the activity but I think the walks and GPP stuff are the leading contributors to that.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 12, 2022)

08/11/22

A month of logging and Greyskull LP already!

BW 364.1
15 down from highest. 10 down from the start of this log on 07/11/22

Since starting on 07/11
Working weights increases
Squats 185 to 250
Bench 135 to 165
Deadlift 235 to 260
Overhead 100 to 117.5

Total calories: 2314
195p, 238c, 69f

30 min walk in the AM
Mowing and Mobility work on ankles and hips in the PM

Nice quite day! Ready to Squat and Bench tomorrow!


----------



## iGone (Aug 12, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/11/22
> 
> A month of logging and Greyskull LP already!
> 
> ...


Losing weight and gaining strength, it doesn't get much better. 
Keep it up dude, you're killing it


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 12, 2022)

iGone said:


> Losing weight and gaining strength, it doesn't get much better.
> Keep it up dude, you're killing it


Heck yeah! Thanks, buddy! Will do!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/11/22
> 
> A month of logging and Greyskull LP already!
> 
> ...


Nice work. That is some good stuff right there. Great motivation seeing results


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 13, 2022)

08/12/22

BW 363.9

Total calories for today: 2413
210p, 213c, 73f

Warmup walk about the block, glute bridges, band pull aparts, monster walks

Bench (95x4, 120x3 145x2)
170x5, 170x5, 170x8

Barbell Row (70x4, 90x3, 110x2)
135, 135x5, 135x8

Squat (145x4, 180x3, 220x2)
260x5, 260x5, 260x13

Honestly, the Bench and the Row did not feel great today. I was feeling pretty burned before but knew I had to get it done. Then I started being a pussy about it and trying to find excuses to stop. Then I got pissed about me being a pussy about it and crushed the Squat pr as punishment lol. I definitely found that zone where I used some anger and emotion to push through. Thinking about quitting in the past and where it got me fired up and really fueled the squats. 

Finished with sled drags for my fastest .26 miles with 4 plates on the sled at 11m 41s.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 13, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice work. That is some good stuff right there. Great motivation seeing results


Thanks, man!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 14, 2022)

08/13/22

BW 364.1

Total calories: 2345
232p, 205c, 73f

45 minute walk in the am
Nice mobility session. Definitely made some progress on my ankles. Lots of band distracted movements for ankle and hips. Glute activation drills followed by air squats and kb deadlifts. Just to get more glute into my movements.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 15, 2022)

08/14/22

BW 365.1

Total calories: 2366

182p, 119c, 121f

Fats were pretty high due to cookout foods like brats. Will definitely keep that in mind in the future. 

Texas Power Bar came today!!! Excited to use that tomorrow!! I put up some hooks in the storage box I built for the slab to hold the now two barbells and my resistance bands. Now I have to look into building some diy plate storage. I'm looking at making the type that is on the ground for the bumpers and steel plates.


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 15, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/14/22
> 
> BW 365.1
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new bar, I am sure you are going to love it .

I built just about everything in my gym. Barbell rack, plate tree, platform, MacGyver things to do certain exercises without the real equipment. Its all about doing what it takes no matter what, and sounds like you have the same mindset


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 15, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Congrats on the new bar, I am sure you are going to love it .
> 
> I built just about everything in my gym. Barbell rack, plate tree, platform, MacGyver things to do certain exercises without the real equipment. Its all about doing what it takes no matter what, and sounds like you have the same mindset


Definitely! I have the stall mats down still gotta put the whole platform together. So far I have laid the concrete for the slab and built a 8x3x3 ft box to hold everything. I'm looking on framing a little shelter over it for the winter months. I think I'll have some MacGyver pics up on here tomorrow!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 16, 2022)

08/15/22
BW 363.2 lots of fluctuations. Averaging down though.

Total calories: 2335
238p, 174c, 78f

Warm up was quick walk, banded ankle and hip mobilization, air squats with a band, monster walks, and ohp with empty bar. 

OHP (65x4, 80x3 100x2)
117.5x5, 117.5x5, 117.5x6

Scaled Chinups 2x5,1x7

Squat (150x4, 190x3, 230x2)
270x5, 270x5, 270x12 I attempted the 13th but didn't hit depth. 

Working on glute activation really helped with the squats. Definitely going to keep it up. 

Fastest .25 mile sled drag with very wide stride. 4 plates in 10:34

I didn't get to use the Texas Power Bar. It was raining today and I didn't have time to make sure it was well oiled before exposing it to the elements. The rain probably helped me get that quick .25 miles lol Today was the first day that it was raining the whole session. Definitely thinking about shelter.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Man I have been missing out on the work you’re putting it bro! I haven’t seen your log pop up. Incredible work bro. Congrats on the weight lost thus far since July starting this log, and the strength you have built. You’re doing it right brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 16, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Squat (150x4, 190x3, 230x2)
> 270x5, 270x5, 270x12 *I attempted the 13th but didn't hit depth.*


This is my favourite part of today’s update. No excuses, no cheating, just putting in the work.  Not counting the rep shows that you’re being honest with yourself. 

You’re going to make it my man.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man I have been missing out on the work you’re putting it bro! I haven’t seen your log pop up. Incredible work bro. Congrats on the weight lost thus far since July starting this log, and the strength you have built. You’re doing it right brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, man! I appreciate the support! I think the support here has made a huge difference for me!


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 16, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, man! I appreciate the support! I think the support here has made a huge difference for me!


Keep it up. Just recently started looking at your log, will definitely keep following. Great job on the calories, keep it up and it should continue trending down.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 16, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This is my favourite part of today’s update. No excuses, no cheating, just putting in the work.  Not counting the rep shows that you’re being honest with yourself.
> 
> You’re going to make it my man.


Thanks, Test! If the judges wouldn't count it, neither will I! Having the meet to look forward to has me analyzing form and tempo alot more closely. If I'm strict now, I know it will show on the platform.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 16, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Keep it up. Just recently started looking at your log, will definitely keep following. Great job on the calories, keep it up and it should continue trending down.


Thanks, man! Will do!


----------



## TomJ (Aug 16, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, man! I appreciate the support! I think the support here has made a huge difference for me!


You earned that support. Not everyone gets it here. It's not free. 

You came in with a plan, dedication, and a receptive ear and you've been killing it and proving that dedication every day. That earns respect, and we support those that we respect. 

Keep it up man, you're an inspiration 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> You earned that support. Not everyone gets it here. It's not free.
> 
> You came in with a plan, dedication, and a receptive ear and you've been killing it and proving that dedication every day. That earns respect, and we support those that we respect.
> 
> ...


Dude! I really appreciate that! I'm happy to have you guys in my corner! I'm gonna keep at it!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2022)

Incredible mental fortitude all around but especially in your ability to resist the temptation to use the new bar without being prepared.  I don't know that I would have had such discipline 

As far as getting some shelter in place for your gym how much space do you need?


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Incredible mental fortitude all around but especially in your ability to resist the temptation to use the new bar without being prepared.  I don't know that I would have had such discipline
> 
> As far as getting some shelter in place for your gym how much space do you need?


I know! It was tough! Just been staring at it since I unboxed it! 😂 The concrete I lift on now is 10x12 so I figured I'd just use that as the foundation.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 16, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I know! It was tough! Just been staring at it since I unboxed it! 😂 The concrete I lift on now is 10x12 so I figured I'd just use that as the foundation.


I just imagine you being a monster and sweating your ass off on a concrete pad while yelling at your neighbor during your last screaming rep to stfu about your sled in the alley. Lol.

Keep killing it brother!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 16, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I just imagine you being a monster and sweating your ass off on a concrete pad while yelling at your neighbor during your last screaming rep to stfu about your sled in the alley. Lol.
> 
> Keep killing it brother!


Will do, Stickler! The sweat is definitely there! 😂 The neighbor is distracted right now. He started a fued with his next door neighbor about burning 😂 I'm in the clear hahahha


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I just imagine you being a monster and sweating your ass off on a concrete pad while yelling at your neighbor during your last screaming rep to stfu about your sled in the alley. Lol.
> 
> Keep killing it brother!



Hahaha this was the best visual I have had in a while. Thanks for that. Fuck you neighbor, I got work to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 17, 2022)

08/16/17

BW 364.5

Total calories: 2365
190p, 222c, 84f

40 minute walk at work. As long as I carry a clipboard everyone stays away lol. 
Stretching and foam rolling after work. 

Getting blood work taken tomorrow. The doc wants to check back in on a few things as well as the Estradiol, and LH hormones because those weren't in my initial blood work. My wife and I are have been trying and want to rule out any issues I may be having.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/16/17
> 
> BW 364.5
> 
> ...



I hope all the blood work comes back good man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I hope all the blood work comes back good man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Buddy!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I hope all the blood work comes back good man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if it doesn't.. go fight your neighbor!

Just get that shit on video and give us all the backyard fighting website link when you're done!


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 17, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/16/17


You’re doing so much work that you travelled back in time five years.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You’re doing so much work that you travelled back in time five years.


Damn.  Now that's funny.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 17, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You’re doing so much work that you travelled back in time five years.


Where we're going we don't need roads lol


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Where we're going we don't need roads lol


great fuck'n movie.  ... that and Goonies.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 18, 2022)

08/17/22

BW 362.7

Total Calories: 2314
250p, 155c, 82f

I definitely need to shift some calories to a pre-workout snack closer to lifting time. By Rows I was feeling a little weak energy wise. I know that comes with a deficit but I think optimizing food timing will help give me an edge.

Bench (95x4, 120x3, 145x2) 172.5 x5x2, 172.5x7

Barbell Row (75x4, 95x3, 115x2) 137.5 x5x2, 137.5 x9

Deadlift (150x4, 190x3, 230x2) 270x10 the 11ths lockout was super soft as well as some slight hitching. Definitely looking to get my glutes alive because I was feeling these primarily in my hamstrings and erectors. 

I was pretty much spent after this last set so I just packed everything up. I will definitely get some GPP work in tomorrow. 

The Texas Power Bar was so sick to use!! Thanks for the recommendations! It is better in every category! 

As promised here is a shot of some MacGyvered jcups to protect the new bar. 


I cannibalized some mat from a low traffic area that will be trimmed when the real platform is made anyway. No racking or unracking  issues during bench will see with squats.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 19, 2022)

08/18/22

BW 362.9

Total Calories: 2253
208p, 188c, 71f

40 minute walk during lunch.

Got the sled drags in today.
Weight varied from two to four plates.
I did marches, standard walks, Lateral drags, rows, and tricep extensions. Lateral step drags lit the glutes up and helped me keep the them engaged throughout the other variations. There was so much experimentation I forgot to hit the Garmin to track distance. Definitely alot of fun, and got heart rate up!

Blood work update:
A1c is down to 5.2 so I'm an back in a healthy range! Others still need work but there were some improvements! Estradiol was at the very top of the range but jot out of range. I have an appointment to talk with doc tomorrow.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 20, 2022)

08/19/22

BW 361.9

Total calories: 2350
159p, 176c, 105f

Macros were not the best but maintained the deficit. 20 lbs right around the corner, gonna push it this weekend.

I got a lot of walking in at work intermittently throughout the day.

I got out of work too late to train and keep my other commitments. I will be pushing tonight's training to tomorrow.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/19/22
> 
> BW 361.9
> 
> ...



That’s all good brother. You stayed true to the programming and your goals with the deficit. Even if macros were off. That deficit is most important, especially for just one day of macros being diff. None of this is easy, especially what you’re chasing. Stay the course slab, and keep grinding it out. Eazy is absolute proof that it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s all good brother. You stayed true to the programming and your goals with the deficit. Even if macros were off. That deficit is most important, especially for just one day of macros being diff. None of this is easy, especially what you’re chasing. Stay the course slab, and keep grinding it out. Eazy is absolute proof that it works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it, man! I'm staying the course for sure! Pumped to get after it tomorrow!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> You got it, man! I'm staying the course for sure! Pumped to get after it tomorrow!



I’m pumped for you. Can’t wait to see the work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 20, 2022)

Great work Slab. Love those pics of the new bar too

you could easily and relatively inexpensively frame out a roof over that slab.  Heck you could wall it up too. It that might get a little hot. What state are you in?


----------



## Yano (Aug 20, 2022)

Every time i check this log all i can do is smile from ear to ear .. Great fucking work man !!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Great work Slab. Love those pics of the new bar too
> 
> you could easily and relatively inexpensively frame out a roof over that slab.  Heck you could wall it up too. It that might get a little hot. What state are you in?


Thanks, Trendkill! I'm thinking walls as well for the winters. I'm in northern Illinois about 30 mins south of Wisconsin. To combat the heat in the summer I was thinking two walls with double doors. So I can air it out and get the breeze through it.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Every time i check this log all i can do is smile from ear to ear .. Great fucking work man !!


Thanks, Yano!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/19/22
> 
> BW 361.9
> 
> ...


20lbs is quite the milestone! Congrats Mate! Yer getting it done!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 20, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> 20lbs is quite the milestone! Congrats Mate! Yer getting it done!


Thanks! Not quite their yet just about a pound to go! We will get there in no time!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

08/20/22

BW 362.3

Total calories: 2345
185p, 189c, 97f

OHP (65x4, 85x3 100x2)
120x5, 120x5, 120x8

Scaled Chinups 2x5,1x7

Squat (155x4, 195x3, 240x2)
280x5, 280x5, 280x10 
10th rep was a grinder but still a good lift

Ended session with sleds and carries. Kept the pace quick. 53 lb Kb for carries, 4 plates for the sled. Getting quicker and less rest every time. 

I had to have the lifting belt one hole tighter. Looking forward to taping on the 23rd!


----------



## TomJ (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/20/22
> 
> BW 362.3
> 
> ...


Good shit man, putting in that work!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, Trendkill! I'm thinking walls as well for the winters. I'm in northern Illinois about 30 mins south of Wisconsin. To combat the heat in the summer I was thinking two walls with double doors. So I can air it out and get the breeze through it.


I like that idea. barn door rolling style doors or just standard out swing style?


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Good shit man, putting in that work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thanks, Tom!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I like that idea. barn door rolling style doors or just standard out swing style?


I think I would need atleast one roll up or barn door on the side that is closest to the fence line there wouldn't be enough clearance for a swing door to open fully on that side. Ideally I'd two roll ups would be sick but I got to start pricing things out.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Great work brother. Especially sleds after squats. I’m looking forward to your tape day as well. Keep after it my man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Great work brother. Especially sleds after squats. I’m looking forward to your tape day as well. Keep after it my man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, bro! Will do! Usually sleds right after deads or squats I'm huffing and puffing taking the weight off the bar and unto the sled. It helps keep that heart rate high the whole go though!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, bro! Will do! Usually sleds right after deads or squats I'm huffing and puffing taking the weight off the bar and unto the sled. It helps keep that heart rate high the whole go though!



You fucking motivate me Slab. You make me
Push myself harder. Thanks for that man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You fucking motivate me Slab. You make me
> Push myself harder. Thanks for that man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad to hear that man! All the progress going on here is motivating as hell! We got eazy the machine, Tom prepping for a show, Yano crushing it for his first meet! Plus all the other just bad ass training! It's a great community!


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I think I would need atleast one roll up or barn door on the side that is closest to the fence line there wouldn't be enough clearance for a swing door to open fully on that side. Ideally I'd two roll ups would be sick but I got to start pricing things out.


It would be a little more work but on the side you cant swing doors open , you could do sliding barn but pocket style , so  they just slide into your wall on either side. 20 ft wall you could have 2 - 4 foot sliders. 

Then you wouldnt lose any interior wall space for a rack or bars and what not. 

Be cheaper than buying 2 roll ups if you can do the carpentry yourself.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> It would be a little more work but on the side you cant swing doors open , you could do sliding barn but pocket style , so  they just slide into your wall on either side. 20 ft wall you could have 2 - 4 foot sliders.
> 
> Then you wouldnt lose any interior wall space for a rack or bars and what not.
> 
> Be cheaper than buying 2 roll ups if you can do the carpentry yourself.


Definitely! I was just watching a video on making the sliding barn door! Thanks, Yano! I got all the tools and with enough youtube vids I think I'll be able to figure out how to frame this thing solo.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 22, 2022)

08/21/22

BW 361.6

Total calories:2211
144p, 98c, 138f

Fats were out of control today. My wife brought me home a skillet from a breakfast she went too. When I entered it into MFP it was wild. I tried to pick the highest calorie choices of the different things in it to make sure I didn't go over for the rest of the day. I'll make my own breakfast here on out lol. 

Did some equipment maintenance today. Cleaning and oiling the bars, squat stand, and plates. Made some liquid chalk with the remnants from broken up blocks. 

Did some mobility work and 100 1 arm kb swings with the 44lb KB 5 sets of 10 on each side. Great for the core and glutes. I think I'm starting to formulate some good active rest/gpp movements for me. I ordered a steel club to add in some upper body stuff. I'm hoping this will strengthen the shoulders while recovering.

Ideally, I want to work in kb swings, steel club stuff, and drags for a nice well rounded routine.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/21/22
> 
> BW 361.6
> 
> ...


Club swings can be fantastic for shoulder health.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

That said, your GPP routine will become more taxing as you get stronger, so keep an eye on fatigue levels.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Hey man great job on not inhaling that breakfast your wife brought home. That’s so hard man. Really proud of you for sticking to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That said, your GPP routine will become more taxing as you get stronger, so keep an eye on fatigue levels.


Chris Duffin videos is what got me thinking about adding them in! 

I'll definitely keep an eye on the fatigue. I'm gonna make sure to strive for the minimum effective dose and just accumulate the GPP with little sessions over time. I know I like to over optimize so I'm going stay vigilant on not make them into full workouts that will deter from the main goal.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hey man great job on not inhaling that breakfast your wife brought home. That’s so hard man. Really proud of you for sticking to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did eat it. That's why my macros were off today deficit was maintained but it took getting creative to make sure i didn't go over. She brought it home to be sweet but I let her know that I'll stick with lighter options at home.

Edit: important note, add food in before consumption. I usually do but this morning I did not. Lol


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 22, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I did eat it. That's why my macros were off today deficit was maintained but it took getting creative to make sure i didn't go over. She brought it home to be sweet but I let her know that I'll stick with lighter options at home.


That’s my least favorite part about cutting; having to turn down awesome food. It’s worth it in the end though


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That’s my least favorite part about cutting; having to turn down awesome food. It’s worth it in the end though


Definitely! I am usually pretty good about turning it down. I really didn't anticipate that Fats to be so high in the meal.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 23, 2022)

08/23/22

BW 361.2

Total calories: 1882
178p, 158c, 71f

Worked from 6 to about 8. Didn't pack enough food for that. Big audit this week. I'm looking at another Tue Thur Sat schedule week. Back to work at 6. I'll make sure to get the session in tomorrow. Lots of walking at work and just got done stretching a bit.


----------



## Adzg (Aug 23, 2022)

Keep up the good work mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 23, 2022)

Adzg said:


> Keep up the good work mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it man!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 24, 2022)

08/23/22
BW 363.9
Total calories: 2264
192 p, 102c, 129f

Things are getting a little nuts. 14 hour work days, about two hours of homework, and coitus leaving little time for sleep. I got about 4 and half last night. My abs, joints and legs muscles were screaming during this session. I stripped it down to bare GreySkull no accessories. Still progressed and got the reps needed to move up next session but no 10 plus rep sets. 

Bench 175x5, 175x5, and 175x6
Squat 290x5, 290x5, and 290x6
A good portion of these were good morning'd up. My abs were so sore staying tight was tough. 

Ended session with .25 mile Backwards drag with 3 plates. It really helped my back and knees feel good. It flushed the back pump out. 

Still moving up next session. I figured saving the main lifts and minimal progress is better than skipping and regressing. It sucked in the moment but man I'm happy I did it.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Good shit man, that’s a lot to handle and still getting work in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/23/22
> BW 363.9
> Total calories: 2264
> 192 p, 102c, 129f
> ...


Heynits called life brother,  it happens lol.... do what you can until life eases up on ya. You did the exact right thing hitting the mains and calling it.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/23/22
> BW 363.9
> Total calories: 2264
> 192 p, 102c, 129f
> ...


If you find yourself doing “squat mornings” try resting the bar up higher on your traps instead of low on your rear delts. It will encourage more of an upright posture.

That’s assuming that you’re doing low bar. If you’re collapsing doing high bar then your core is definitely fried.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good shit man, that’s a lot to handle and still getting work in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, bro. Honestly I'm scared to break the routine. I know me. Once I let up, I'll start flaking.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 24, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If you find yourself doing “squat mornings” try resting the bar up higher on your traps instead of low on your rear delts. It will encourage more of an upright posture.
> 
> That’s assuming that you’re doing low bar. If you’re collapsing doing high bar your core is definitely fried.


Thanks, Test. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Heynits called life brother,  it happens lol.... do what you can until life eases up on ya. You did the exact right thing hitting the mains and calling it.


Definitely, I'm glad I made a good call. Thursday is when I expect work to taper back down. Just in time for deadlifts!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 25, 2022)

08/24/22
BW 363.8

Total calories:1834
213p, 79c, 76f

Got a little more sleep. Joints felt way better. I think sleep is the most under rated aspect of recovery. I can feel it if I'm just a couple hours short! 

I took my club and kettlebell to work and got down for 15 minutes today. Nothing crazy just some pendulums, inside and outside circles with the club and swings with the KB. It felt good to blow of some steam. It's been pretty long and high stress days this week. 

Looking forward to deadlifts tomorrow! I should have a normal length day!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 25, 2022)

Sleep is king for recovery.  Even small adjustment can have huge impacts.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Sleep is king for recovery.  Even small adjustment can have huge impacts.


No doubt! Ever since I got a CPAP I have religiously got 8 hours of sleep and it was a game changer. On days where that isn't possible my joints feel all fucked up. Now with my life being a little more regimented it is easier to pin point where issues are coming from.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 25, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> No doubt! Ever since I got a CPAP I have religiously got 8 hours of sleep and it was a game changer. On days where that isn't possible my joints feel all fucked up. Now with my life being a little more regimented it is easier to pin point where issues are coming from.


8 hours is my sweet spot as well.  If I consistently get 8 my training is very consistent and I'm able to properly recover.  If that starts to vary by even an hour I get all jacked up very quickly.  The occasional nap can be very helpful as well.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 26, 2022)

08/25/22

BW 362.4
Total calories: 2162
201p, 204c, 65f

Ohp 122.5 2x5, 1x6
Scaled Chins 2x5, 1x6
Deadlift 280 2x5,1x6

.5 mile drags with 4 plates
Steel club
50 one handed kettlebell swings with the 44 lb kb. 

With how I was feeling today I was just trying to fight off a reset. Tomorrow it's back to the norm. So hopefully with some more sleep tonight and tomorrow Saturday's session will feel a little better. I'm looking forward to it already!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 26, 2022)

Keep grinding. Good job on recognizing your downfalls and not giving into them


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 26, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Keep grinding. Good job on recognizing your downfalls and not giving into them


Will do, man! Thanks, buddy!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/25/22
> 
> BW 362.4
> Total calories: 2162
> ...


That's some serious distance with 4 plates on the sled.  Well done.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 26, 2022)

Not sure if I missed it, have you posted progress pics?
Good job so far man I commend you.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 26, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Not sure if I missed it, have you posted progress pics?
> Good job so far man I commend you.


I plan up taking measurements on Saturday. I'll throw up the beginning pic for 07/23 and the new on Saturday!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I plan up taking measurements on Saturday. I'll throw up the being pic and the new on Saturday!



Let’s gooooo!!! My man slabba dabba doo doing the thing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> That's some serious distance with 4 plates on the sled.  Well done.


Thanks, man! The sled was feeling so good compared to the main lifts. I wanted to try to PR on something! And the backwards drags just really help me out.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 27, 2022)

08/26/22
BW 361.3. A good night's sleep and better hydration and we are moving in the right direction again!

Total calories: 2187
200p, 187c, 71f

Feeling great today! Normal hours at work. Had the homework done on time! Full nights sleep! Jacked up for bench and squats tomorrow, gonna smash those amraps! 

Today I got in a 45 minute walk in the morning. 

After work: 
50 One arm KB swings 44 lb, 25 per side
10 Turkish Getups 35 lb, 5 per side, Thanks @Joliver 
Inside circles with club
Outside circles with club
One arm shield casts with club. 

Psyched to measure up and get a pic to compare tomorrow. I know the improvements will be small visually but I think I'm seeing some!


----------



## PZT (Aug 27, 2022)

350s coming!!!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 27, 2022)

PZT said:


> 350s coming!!!


Oh hell yeah, dude! Getting closer by the day!!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 27, 2022)

Slab you are the best new member we’ve had here in a long time. Love seeing the hard work and consistency.


----------



## Yano (Aug 27, 2022)

You fucking rock man ! keep that shit up


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Slab you are the best new member we’ve had here in a long time. Love seeing the hard work and consistency.


Thanks, man! I appreciate that! Joining here has made a big impact! I appreciate you guys!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> You fucking rock man ! keep that shit up


Thanks, Yano! You got it man!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

08/27/22
BW 359.8 This is officially 20 lbs down from my highest. On to the next 10! 

Total calories: 2822
254p, 141c, 75f

Warm up goblets squats, quick band stretches. 

Bench 177.5 2x5, 1x10
I think the couple days where I only shot for required reps was a mini Delgado because these felt strong and I haven't hit a 10 on an upper body amrap in while. 

Barbell Row 140 2x5, 1x9

Squats 295 2x5, 1x9

Felt really good today! 

Ended session with 
Inside circles 
Outside circles
Shield casts
Then a drag and carry complex.
4 plates on the sled and 53 kb.
I kept saying superset while switch between the two like BroScienceLife had me cracking up.

Progress so far:
Weight down 20 from highest

Measurements 
07/23/22         08/27th
Neck 21      to      20.5.   1/2 inch lost
Chest 61    to       57.      4 inch loss
Arm 17.5   to        17.      1/2 inch loss
Forearm 13.25 Same  No change
Wrist 8     to          7 7/8.  1/8 inch loss
Waist 61.5    to    57.        4.5 inch loss
Hips 55   to          54.        1 inch loss
Thigh 33.5   to     33.        1/2 inch loss
Calf 19.5.  To        19.5.     No change

Visual changes are pretty subtle. Still a long way to go. 
07/23/22





08/27/22





Lifts since July 11th
Squats 110 lb increase
Bench  42.5 lb increase
Deadlift  50 lb increase


----------



## eazy (Aug 28, 2022)

Congrats on your 20. 

Now back to work.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

eazy said:


> Congrats on your 20.
> 
> Now back to work.


You know it!


----------



## PZT (Aug 28, 2022)

Keep goin slab!!!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

PZT said:


> Keep goin slab!!!


You got it, bro!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 28, 2022)

Consistency. You’re in this for the long haul. Keep it up Slab.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 28, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/27/22
> BW 359.8 This is officially 20 lbs down from my highest. On to the next 10!
> 
> Total calories: 2822
> ...


Holy fuck

Slabs.

This is extremely impressive.


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 28, 2022)

Well done brother


----------



## Yano (Aug 28, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/27/22
> BW 359.8 This is officially 20 lbs down from my highest. On to the next 10!
> 
> Total calories: 2822
> ...


FUCK YEAH !! Getting stronger and dropping weight thats the magic shit right there. Right on !!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 28, 2022)

Love seeing the progress!  With your effort level you might end up as one of the most impressive on the board? Keep it up!


----------



## iGone (Aug 28, 2022)

Fuck yeah man, keep it going!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Consistency. You’re in this for the long haul. Keep it up Slab.


You know it! Will do, Trend!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Holy fuck
> 
> Slabs.
> 
> This is extremely impressive.


Thanks, man! I appreciate it! I'm glad I'm going in the right direction! Sometimes it feels like it's going slow but yesterday when I measured and looked at my starting weights on Greyskull I got pretty psyched!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Well done brother


Thanks, cowboy!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> FUCK YEAH !! Getting stronger and dropping weight thats the magic shit right there. Right on !!


Thanks, Yano!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Love seeing the progress!  With your effort level you might end up as one of the most impressive on the board? Keep it up!


Thanks, man! Still got a long way to go! There are some beasts on here! Will do!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> Fuck yeah man, keep it going!


Thanks, man! You got it!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 29, 2022)

Nice job slab. Keep it going!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Slab you are the best new member we’ve had here in a long time. Love seeing the hard work and consistency.



I completely agree with this. For a lot of reasons. I’m glad you found the board and made yourself at home here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice job slab. Keep it going!!!


Thanks, Wall! Will do!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I completely agree with this. For a lot of reasons. I’m glad you found the board and made yourself at home here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate it, man! I'm happy as hell to be here!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

08/28/22

BW 359.2
Total calories:2336
233p, 190c, 75f

Nice quiet day. 50 minute walk and Mobility work. Feeling ready for those 300 lb squat sets tomorrow!! It'll be the first time with 300 on my back!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

08/29/22
BW: Didn't catch the weight this morning
Total calories: 2140
239p, 98c, 92f

I think I am going to stick with Tue, Thur, Sat for now. I keep trying to keep the Mon, Wed, Fri but it just won't fit with the work life for now. I'll just go with the flow instead of trying to fight it. 

45 minute walk and stretching today.


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/29/22
> BW: Didn't catch the weight this morning
> Total calories: 2140
> 239p, 98c, 92f
> ...


Your body doesnt know what day it is, so good call picking days that fits your schedule


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

You hitting the 300 on your back today boss?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/28/22
> 
> BW 359.2
> Total calories:2336
> ...


15lbs down in just over a month not counting whatever muscle your building in the process. Insane man, keep pushing!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You hitting the 300 on your back today boss?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh hell yeah!! I'm jacked up for it! Sticking to Tues, Thur, Sat for now!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Oh hell yeah!! I'm jacked up for it! Sticking to Tues, Thur, Sat for now!



Hell yeah, I’m pumped for it too. Have a great day brother, looking forward to seeing the update later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah, I’m pumped for it too. Have a great day brother, looking forward to seeing the update later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You too, man!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 15lbs down in just over a month not counting whatever muscle your building in the process. Insane man, keep pushing!


Thanks, bro! I was excited to see the measurements. Only a half inch lost on the arms but they are a lot less flabby. And 4 inches off the tits lol Just wait till I have that fly machine 😂


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

I have to catch up with this log, I'm soooo far behind. 😔


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> I have to catch up with this log, I'm soooo far behind. 😔


It moves fast!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 08/29/22
> BW: Didn't catch the weight this morning
> Total calories: 2140
> 239p, 98c, 92f
> ...


Gotta be like the water, Mate. Looking forward to the 300lb squat workout! Keep up the progress!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Gotta be like the water, Mate. Looking forward to the 300lb squat workout! Keep up the progress!


Heck yeah! Thanks, man. Will do!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

08/30/22

BW 360.7
Total calories:2217
239p, 156c, 70f

Warm up was bar movements walk around the block and opening up the taint with the kettlebell shifts. 

OHP 125x3x5
The 5th on the last set was a grinder. This movement will probably be the first to hit a reset but I'm gonna fight to get to that plate milestone before hand!

Scaled chin ups 2x5, 1x8

Squats 300x2x5, 1x7
I got in my head and a little too cautious. The first set and half way through the second I was descending very slow and almost pausing at the bottom. Once I got acclimated to the weight they were moving like normal and felt good. Super clean squat session! 

Took a walk with the wife right after.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 31, 2022)

The squat is the most mentally challenging of all the lifts.  Great job overcoming the hesitation and getting the work done.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 31, 2022)

The weight loss is very noticeable on your back and chest. Looking way less squishy. 

Keep it up man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2022)

20 lbs loss is awesome man! Nice progress on the lifts too.


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

Good opened taint does wonders for strength. I need to increase my flexibility there


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The squat is the most mentally challenging of all the lifts.  Great job overcoming the hesitation and getting the work done.


Thanks, Trend!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The weight loss is very noticeable on your back and chest. Looking way less squishy.
> 
> Keep it up man.


Thanks, Test! You know it!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 20 lbs loss is awesome man! Nice progress on the lifts too.


Thanks, Cohiba!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

PZT said:


> Good opened taint does wonders for strength. I need to increase my flexibility there


I think I learned that cue from a video of Ed Coan teaching the Squat to Mark Bell and silent Mike. Really helps me hit depth with out shifting the bar path.


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I think I learned that cue from a video of Ed Coan teaching the Squat to Mark Bell and silent Mike. Really helps me hit depth with out shifting the bar path.


First I heard it from Dan Green on Sumo deads. He said, I try to put my balls on the bar. Was on a Animal video but was right around when Coan first said it on ST


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

PZT said:


> First I heard it from Dan Green on Sumo deads. He said, I try to put my balls on the bar. Was on a Animal video but was right around when Coan first said it on ST


All great Ball/taint cues! 😂


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> All great Ball/taint cues! 😂


I haven’t really been doing it well but not from trying. It’s a tight hip / hip strength problem
But I’m slowly working on it


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

PZT said:


> I haven’t really been doing it well but not from trying. It’s a tight hip / hip strength problem
> But I’m slowly working on it


Have you tried banded hip distraction? It was a game changer for me. Being super Obese my movement patern is/was more fucked. 






Great place to start!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

My fucking dude!! How much did you surprise yourself after you let that anxiety go? Bro I’ve been looking forward to seeing this post all fucking day, glad I finally got to. And even better, I absolutely love that you took a walk with the wifey after. Good for you brother. Fuck, you don’t know how much I wish we had more members like you come here. Can I give you a virtual hug and your bomb ass wife a virtual high five? Because I fucking love the both of you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My fucking dude!! How much did you surprise yourself after you let that anxiety go? Bro I’ve been looking forward to seeing this post all fucking day, glad I finally got to. And even better, I absolutely love that you took a walk with the wifey after. Good for you brother. Fuck, you don’t know how much I wish we had more members like you come here. Can I give you a virtual hug and your bomb ass wife a virtual high five? Because I fucking love the both of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, man! After I realized what was going on it felt so smooth! You got it, buddy!! Happy to be here! 🤚✋️


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 1, 2022)

08/31/22

Total calories:2269
204p, 179c, 91f

30 minute walk at lunch

Solid day! 

Inside circles
Outside circles
Shield casts
Landmine hold with 2 plates, one arm at a time with wraps for 45 seconds x3
.75 drag with 3 plates forward and backwards. 

Pumped for Deadlifts and Bench tomorrow!


----------



## PZT (Sep 1, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Have you tried banded hip distraction? It was a game changer for me. Being super Obese my movement patern is/was more fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try it


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 2, 2022)

09/01/22

BW 359.4

Total calories: 2325
235p, 202c, 73f

Long day at work. I was jamming on the way home to get pumped. My warm up walk got me pretty jacked up all the perfect songs were playing and it started raining. That always gets me jacked up!

Bench 182.5 2x5, 1x7
Barbell Row 142.5 2x5, 1x11
Deadlift 305x7
Deadlift was supposed to be 285, but I was thinking it was 295 all day. I misloaded and it was 305 after the set of 7 was done. I don't know if it was the hype and rain but I got my reps. Do I just ride it out and keep going based off this weight? It felt heavy but they were clean. 







"Why die a beaten man?
Too weak to take a stand
In the end it's all a dream
So why not take the suffering
I know there's something there
Can't see but I can almost hear
I'd rather lose again
Than never know what could've been"


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Deadlift was supposed to be 285, but I was thinking it was 295 all day. I misloaded and it was 305 after the set of 7 was done. I don't know if it was the hype and rain but I got my reps. Do I just ride it out and keep going based off this weight? It felt heavy but they were clean.


Honestly work off that number or if worried split the difference. It amazing how our mind thinks we are weaker tha  our body is.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Honestly work off that number or if worried split the difference. It amazing how our mind thinks we are weaker tha  our body is.


Heck yeah! I'm gonna see! I feel like maybe shooting for more reps might be good to do next week just to own the weight. And I'd still be on normal pace.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Heck yeah! I'm gonna see! I feel like maybe shooting for more reps might be good to do next week just to own the weight. And I'd still be on normal pace.


When my buddy comes over to lift he sometimes sneaks an additional 10 or 20lbs on the bar without telling me or me seeing.... I end up lifting it lol


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> When my buddy comes over to lift he sometimes sneaks an additional 10 or 20lbs on the bar without telling me or me seeing.... I end up lifting it lol


Dude, that's awesome man! I'm hoping I can find some people to lift with around here!


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Dude, that's awesome man! I'm hoping I can find some people to lift with around here!


Yeah I miss a training partner but havent had one in the last 5 or 6 years. I just have a buddy over every so often for fun or to spot if I am maxing that day and not comfortable doing it alone.

That all said keep doing what your doing. Gyms are a place where when people see you committing and there all the time will help you out and then friendship and training partner could develop.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 2, 2022)

PZT said:


> I try it


You like it, bro?


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> You like it, bro?


I meant I’ll try it lol


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 2, 2022)

PZT said:


> I meant I’ll try it lol


It's good for the hip capsule itself. It has helped me open the taint!


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> It's good for the hip capsule itself. It has helped me open the taint!


That’s what I’m needing. I have lost a lot of that flexibility from when I used to squat wider. The past 2 years when I did squat it was much more narrow


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 3, 2022)

09/02/22

BW 359.7
Total Calories: 2310
244p, 216c, 65f
I weighed out 28g of Takis today and had some with dinner. 

Got out of work early and had a nice walk at a park near by. It was about 50 minutes.

Kb swings and getups at home did either 10 swings or 1 getup per side. Total of 10 get ups and 100 swings. This really got the blood pumping! Feeling good! Ready for squats tomorrow! Ohp is gonna be tough tomorrow I'm gonna give it hell trying to fight off the reset!


----------



## PZT (Sep 3, 2022)

I’m impressed with your self control with the takis.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 3, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’m impressed with your self control with the takis.


Thanks, bro! 😂 They are good! Until joining here I've never had em 😂


----------



## PZT (Sep 3, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, bro! 😂 They are good! Until joining here I've never had em 😂


Yeah my ole turned me onto them before that I loved flaming hot Cheetos


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 4, 2022)

09/03/22

BW 359.1
Total Calories: 2358
212p, 205c, 79f

Warm up was usual walk around block. Quicking mobility and empty bar movements. 

OHP 127.5 2x5, 1x4
The 5th rep stuck right around the top of my head. I held it there for quite a while to to squeeze it up but no dice. This is the first reset on the program. Next OHP session will be 115 lbs. I was thinking about switching OHP with close grip to have a more specific press ratio but with this failure I'm going to stay the course with ohp as a main lift. Gotta at least hit a plate before moving on. 

Scaled chins 2x5, 1x10
These are improving up with the scaled nature it's not as easy to track progress. For me to increase the load I have to try to go more limp which is hard to measure. 

Squats 305x2x5, 1x6
These felt real smooth. I have a rib that was talking to me during these. It has been cracked a couple of times and it's been feeling agitated ever since we changed beds.  I'm sure it will get with the program soon.

Finished with drags
4 plates and a 35 for .57 mile. 
Just over ten weeks until the meet, gotta start repping that singlet!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 5, 2022)

09/04/22

Total calories: 2345
236p, 181c, 74f

Has some festivities to attend today. Had a blast and had a nice long walk with my wife on her folks property. 

Slab update:
Found some pretty cheap (compared to most I've found) kits for 10x12 barn style sheds that will be a perfect height for a rack. The kit is just all the materials from a plan and the plan itself at Menards near me. I'm thinking I'll pull the trigger soon on that if I do. I'm kind of at a cross roads. There is a bb/powerlifting gym pretty close. Do I keep lifting solo, or do I start lifting there to try to find a lifting group. Something I'm thinking about before I go all in on the shelter.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

09/05/22

BW 358.3
A lot of fluctuations lately. 

Total calories: 2238
220p, 180c, 71f

Today I did some yard work and grilled with the wife! 

1 mile dragged with 3 plates. Also did some command work as well as some deadlift reps with 135. I really feel like I'm starting to devolpe my favorite deadlift style. It's a semi sumo stance. Kind of like Ed Coan. Legs just out side of the hands. Very comfortable and feels very powerful.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/03/22
> 
> BW 359.1
> Total Calories: 2358
> ...


Nice work Slab..Keep on truckin!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Nice work Slab..Keep on truckin!


Thanks, buddy! Will do!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

09/06/22

Total Calories: 2286
240p, 230c, 58c

Just got out of work not too long ago and pretty much got to crash after I eat my last meal. 

I'm going to have to brute through the rest of the week. Wed, thur, Sat to get my sessions in. I don't know how a skeleton crew fucked up the warehouse so bad this weekend but boy did they. Plenty of time walking at work today will try to stretch out before bed.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 8, 2022)

09/07/22

BW 358.4
Total Calories: 2331
244p, 258c, 41f

Bench 185 2x5, 1x8
BB Row 147.5 2x5, 1x11
Squat 310 3x5 
The sixth rep was high and just bad. 

Hit all my reps and was wiped. Just a rough day for squats they all felt like a ton. I think some good sleep will get me right!


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 8, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/04/22
> 
> Total calories: 2345
> 236p, 181c, 74f
> ...


This is not the answer you want to hear but I would do both. Having a training crew while you are learning and competing is worth it’s weight in gold. Having a home gym is awesome for convenience and extra sessions. Plus you could have the band practice in there in a pinch.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 8, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> This is not the answer you want to hear but I would do both. Having a training crew while you are learning and competing is worth it’s weight in gold. Having a home gym is awesome for convenience and extra sessions. Plus you could have the band practice in there in a pinch.


That's the perfect answer! I was gonna get the membership this weekend! It's perfect. Lifting with the giants that go there I know I will learn a bunch and get pushed to the next level. Plus with the membership the shelter isn't as time sensitive. I can train at the gym this winter and the shed can be a spring project that I can budget for over the winter!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 9, 2022)

09/08/22

BW 358.2
Total calories: 2264
238p, 192c, 53f

Got some dragging, club, and kettlebell work in. Ready to pull tomorrow.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 9, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> That's the perfect answer! I was gonna get the membership this weekend! It's perfect. Lifting with the giants that go there I know I will learn a bunch and get pushed to the next level. Plus with the membership the shelter isn't as time sensitive. I can train at the gym this winter and the shed can be a spring project that I can budget for over the winter!



Your attitude is awesome, buddy. It's inspiring. You're doing great work and everyone sees it.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Good to see you still hitting it hard Slab. How are you feeling overall, this far into your training?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Your attitude is awesome, buddy. It's inspiring. You're doing great work and everyone sees it.


Thanks, man! That's means alot buddy! You guys are the inspirational ones!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good to see you still hitting it hard Slab. How are you feeling overall, this far into your training?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Overall, I'm feeling great! We are coming up on two months on GreySkull! What feels the best is I haven't missed a session yet and I've kept my deficit consistently. From a mental stand point, I feel like a million bucks everyday knowing I'm consistently bringing it, and it's starting to snowball into other parts of life. I'm absolutely crushing work and school as well and my discipline and resolve are stronger.  From a physical standpoint I'm feeling stronger in everyday life and the compliments keep coming in. My wife was like "dude, how are you getting wider and thinner?" The other day! It was awesome! My mobility and movement has improved and I can do more normal things without getting winded like before I started. This is only two months! I am jacked up to see where this goes and how the meet goes!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Overall, I'm feeling great! We are coming up on two months on GreySkull! What feels the best is I haven't missed a session yet and I've kept my deficit consistently. From a mental stand point, I feel like a million bucks everyday knowing I'm consistently bringing it, and it's starting to snowball into other parts of life. I'm absolutely crushing work and school as well and my discipline and resolve are stronger. From a physical standpoint I'm feeling stronger in everyday life and the compliments keep coming in. My wife was like "dude, how are you getting wider and thinner?" The other day! It was awesome! My mobility and movement has improved and I can do more normal things without getting winded like before I started. This is only two months! I am jacked up to see where this goes and how the meet goes!



This is incredible, I love to hear this shit. You are in control of your life and you’re making it exactly what you want it to be, as well as your body. It’s motivating, and I love seeing my people succeed and be happy. I about spit my drink out when I read what your wife said  That is awesome. Those compliments really do make you feel good and help. We are our toughest critics, and sometimes we don’t see what others do. Really happy to hear all of this man, don’t change a thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 10, 2022)

09/09/22

BW 357.9
Total Calories: 2358
225p, 201c, 72g

Ohp 115x 2x5, 1x9
Scaled chins 2x5, 1x9
Deadlift 170x4, 215x3, 265x2
During the 265 I felt something weird in my back. It feels good now but I didn't want to push further. I dropped down to 225 and did 3x5 to grease the groove and that felt fine. 

I think I am going to rest the lower body for the weekend. I am going to the new gym to set up the membership and Bench and Row, and conditioning tomorrow then I'll be fresh for squats on Monday. I don't know if it is just all the weight I've added or if it's from moving days around but my legs have been cooked and I think my back is starting. 

Does that sound like a decent plan to you guys?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 10, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/09/22
> 
> BW 357.9
> Total Calories: 2358
> ...


Good plan, listen to your body brother


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/09/22
> 
> BW 357.9
> Total Calories: 2358
> ...


Yeah man deads are always a scary one to feel any back pain or even anything slightly out of place on. An injury will set you back further than one extra rest day is always how I see it.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

Are you stretching when you can and doing mobility stuff on top of all this?


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Are you stretching when you can and doing mobility stuff on top of all this?


Oh yeah. Pretty much everyday I'm not lifting, I'm stretching or doing mobility. I also have quick mobility in my warmups. I don't log the mobility as much as I used to. I'll kick it back up.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm personally a fan of mobility and stability stuff just because I had a low back issue. Pinched a nerve so bad I couldn't walk for maybe almost 2 weeks and was in excruciating pain. The main thing that changed it or at least what I think did was focusing on serious stability work of my core and then mobility. Stoked on your progress brother! You'll be primed and ready next week for legs again! Just listen to your body like you're doing


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 10, 2022)

It took me over two years to finally "get" how to fully engage my posterior chain.  I think back to my Deadlift injury, and I never felt anything in my legs ever, so I must have been using my lower back.  That put me out of commission for close to a year.  I had to start over and relearn.. again.. and  now I never feel my lower back unless I'm trying to pull out of the bottom too fast, or I'm getting really fatigued.  Deadlifts for me are a very complex motion, and I still don't feel competent with them.  Just recently was started on Clean Grip Deadlift with a transition to a Muscle Clean, both of which are completely new to me... and while I do alright with them still get confused and begin to overthink and fuck them up even more.  So many subtleties to keep track.  Sorry to vomit in your log.  I'll take a chance and just post it.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> I'm personally a fan of mobility and stability stuff just because I had a low back issue. Pinched a nerve so bad I couldn't walk for maybe almost 2 weeks and was in excruciating pain. The main thing that changed it or at least what I think did was focusing on serious stability work of my core and then mobility. Stoked on your progress brother! You'll be primed and ready next week for legs again! Just listen to your body like you're doing


Thanks, man. Yeah it wasn't so much a pain in the back but an intense contraction almost on the left side. The glute and the lower back on the left side got tighter than everything else. Just got hyper aware of it.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 10, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> It took me over two years to finally "get" how to fully engage my posterior chain.  I think back to my Deadlift injury, and I never felt anything in my legs ever, so I must have been using my lower back.  That put me out of commission for close to a year.  I had to start over and relearn.. again.. and  now I never feel my lower back unless I'm trying to pull out of the bottom too fast, or I'm getting really fatigued.  Deadlifts for me are a very complex motion, and I still don't feel competent with them.  Just recently was started on Clean Grip Deadlift with a transition to a Muscle Clean, both of which are completely new to me... and while I do alright with them still get confused and begin to overthink and fuck them up even more.  So many subtleties to keep track.  Sorry to vomit in your log.  I'll take a chance and just post it.


Thanks for the input! Yeah, I have recently just started to find my grove and activation of the posterior chain. Still further to go for sure.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 10, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> It took me over two years to finally "get" how to fully engage my posterior chain.  I think back to my Deadlift injury, and I never felt anything in my legs ever, so I must have been using my lower back.  That put me out of commission for close to a year.  I had to start over and relearn.. again.. and  now I never feel my lower back unless I'm trying to pull out of the bottom too fast, or I'm getting really fatigued.  Deadlifts for me are a very complex motion, and I still don't feel competent with them.  Just recently was started on Clean Grip Deadlift with a transition to a Muscle Clean, both of which are completely new to me... and while I do alright with them still get confused and begin to overthink and fuck them up even more.  So many subtleties to keep track.  Sorry to vomit in your log.  I'll take a chance and just post it.


I'm definitely gonna keep an eye on pulling out of the bottom too fast, next session. So far the back has felt good except for today. Again wasn't bad but weird or off.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 11, 2022)

09/10/22

BW 358.3
Total Calories: 2365
261p, 131c, 87f

Bench 187.5 2x5,1x9
Barbell Row 152.5 2x5,1x7

.75 miles with 4 plates. 
53 lb one side kb carry .5 mile total.

Heaviest I've ever benched or rowed today. Back felt fine with the rows. Excited for Monday!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 11, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/10/22
> 
> BW 358.3
> Total Calories: 2365
> ...



Man! Keep it up! Getting stronger and down almost 20lbs !


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 11, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Man! Keep it up! Getting stronger and down almost 20lbs !


Thanks, man! Will do, buddy!


----------



## PZT (Sep 11, 2022)

Tree Foooties coming


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> Tree Foooties coming


Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 12, 2022)

09/11/22

BW 357.6
Total Calories: 2279
210p, 208c, 73f

Nice restful day! Had some fun with the wife and my grandparent in laws! Got 40 minutes on the treadmill in the AM. Packed my bag for the gym tomorrow! So psyched!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 13, 2022)

09/12/22

Didn't catch the weight.
Total Calories: 2130
209p, 228c, 44f

Lot of walking at work. Am walk before work. Got out too late for the gym. The close at 8 pm. I'll be out in time tomorrow. Plenty of mobility at home as well! 
Will update on the gym tomorrow!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 14, 2022)

09/13/22

Wife moved the scale. Will move it back so I remember to get it in the morning. 

Total Calories: 2337
231p, 191c, 72f

Went to the gym. Super cool experience! Found out there is another guy that is training for the same meet as me there. Super cool dude. We were chatting during rest sets a bit. There will be a few dudes from the gym there and he an I will be competing. 

OHP 117.5 2x5, 1x7
Scaled chins 2x5, 1x11
Squats 310 2x5, 1x3

Got pinned on the 4th. I am happy I was in a rack for this. I've bailed out of squats on the slab but having the rack let me go further. I got in the hole and got up a tad and fought for a while but no dice. 

Time for a reset! We had a good run! I think it is good timing I’ll be working my way back up near the meet!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 15, 2022)

09/14/22
BW 356.9

Total Calories: 2326
291p, 125c, 77g

45 minute walk in AM
15 minutes of KB swings,Steel club, and sled drags PM

Mobility
Banded hip stretches a few variations.
Banded and unbanded ankle stretches.
Foam rolling glutes, hams, quads and thoracic spine.
Band pull aparts for shoulders


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 15, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/13/22
> 
> Wife moved the scale. Will move it back so I remember to get it in the morning.
> 
> ...


Dude your squat is impressive as hell just in comparison to your other lifts! You still staying away from Deadlifts?


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 15, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Dude your squat is impressive as hell just in comparison to your other lifts! You still staying away from Deadlifts?


Thanks, buddy! It definitely grew the fastest! 
I'll be deadlifting tonight. That was just a temp thing. Everything is feeling good. I'm going to be resetting that as well. So both will be at 280 on the respective next sessions.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 15, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, buddy! It definitely grew the fastest!
> I'll be deadlifting tonight. That was just a temp thing. Everything is feeling good. I'm going to be resetting that as well. So both will be at 280 on the respective next sessions.


Awesome man stoked to see the results!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 15, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Awesome man stoked to see the results!


Heck yeah! I'm excited too! Gonna try to shoot for the amrap pr with 280. Last time I only got 6 with it. We will see what I can do tonight!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 15, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Heck yeah! I'm excited too! Gonna try to shoot for the amrap pr with 280. Last time I only got 6 with it. We will see what I can do tonight!



Let’s gooooo! I’m saying you got 8 in you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Let’s gooooo! I’m saying you got 8 in you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah, bro!!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 16, 2022)

09/16/22

Total Calories:2140
220p, 183c, 59f

I got you guys tomorrow for that amrap. Had to stay late and had to run errands with the wife tonight. I'm hoping work will chill out soon or I will have to explore AM lifting to make sure I get it in on the days I need to.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 16, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/16/22
> 
> Total Calories:2140
> 220p, 183c, 59f
> ...


Might be a nice change of pace if you do go that route brother


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 16, 2022)

doesnt seem like theres been a single day u've failed or missed what you're trying to do. keep it up


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> doesnt seem like theres been a single day u've failed or missed what you're trying to do. keep it up



Thanks, buddy! Will do!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 16, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Might be a nice change of pace if you do go that route brother


Yeah it could be especially during this stretch of nonstop customer audits. Gonna work out the logistics of it and see what I can do.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 16, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/16/22
> 
> Total Calories:2140
> 220p, 183c, 59f
> ...


Depending on your schedule, I prefer am lifting


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 16, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Depending on your schedule, I prefer am lifting


I am up at 4:10 am everyday M-Fr in the gym @5 am, Sunday they open @7 or I would be there earlier.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I am up at 4:10 am everyday M-Fr in the gym @5 am, Sunday they open @7 or I would be there earlier.


You damn animal!


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You damn animal!


It is nice, normally it is only serious lifters in there early. Not over crowded, no one parked on equipment with cell phones. Not 15 teenagers taking up all the benches but not actually lifting.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> *Not 15 teenagers taking up all the benches but not actually lifting.*


I use to go late at night just for that reason


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 16, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> I use to go late at night just for that reason


From 3 until close the place is insane.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 16, 2022)

I wish we had a gym this size near me that was open 24-7 https://puremuscleandfitness.com/


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 16, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I am up at 4:10 am everyday M-Fr in the gym @5 am, Sunday they open @7 or I would be there earlier.


That's legit! The gym I joined opens at 8am that is the time I have to be at work. This is something I could do at the home gym for sure. I'll find a way to make it happen


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 16, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I am up at 4:10 am everyday M-Fr in the gym @5 am, Sunday they open @7 or I would be there earlier.


Nice, I used to lift at 5am as well. Now my schedule a little different. 
Up 4am
Cardio 5am
Gym 9am

Seems to work for me


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It is nice, normally it is only serious lifters in there early. Not over crowded, no one parked on equipment with cell phones. Not 15 teenagers taking up all the benches but not actually lifting.


If you grab a pair of dumbbells big enough and walk there way they will move or just say something polite to them lol


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 16, 2022)

PZT said:


> If you grab a pair of dumbbells big enough and walk there way they will move or just say something polite to them lol


And if they don't you are armed with big dumbells! Great thinking @PZT


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> And if they don't you are armed with big dumbells! Great thinking @PZT


Heaviest has right of way. It’s science


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 16, 2022)

I have taught my fair share of punks about gym etiquette.


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I have taught my fair share of punks about gym etiquette.


I don’t whip down equipment & sometimes level bars loaded. Come at me bro


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 17, 2022)

09/16/22

BW 355.8
Total Calories: 2310
229p, 187c, 69f


Bench 190 2x5, 1x8
Had an ahha moment on bench today. I was attacking the descent and pulling towards me instead of just letting if fall down. A little more practice stabilizing this and I can see some good stuff happening at the meet!

Barbell Row 155 2x5, 1x8

Deadlift 280x10!
Last amrap with 280 was 6. First pr in a reset! Super stoked! Had another Ahha moment with deads as well. I got truly tight before touching the Barbell. By the time I had both hands on it the slack was getting pulled out and my hams and glutes were engaged! I'm going to keep improving on this but it felt powerful! 

Finished with 100 1 arm KB swings with 53 pounder and .75 miles with 4plates and a 35

Today's session was awesome! One of those sessions where everything lined up perfect and was feeling strong. Prs for every lift. Schedule issues happen and of course I want to optimize but as long as I put in the work these types of sessions will continue. 

During the rest before the deadlift amrap this song came on.






Shit is PR fuel and I'm convinced they wrote this for lifters lol. It's like nose torque for my mind lol.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 17, 2022)

PZT said:


> I don’t whip down equipment & sometimes level bars loaded. Come at me bro


Why you takis eating little punk. Leaving butt sweat for the next unsuspecting individual.  Probably the same guy who doesn't wash his hands or flush after pooping .


----------



## Yano (Sep 17, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Why you takis eating little punk. Leaving butt sweat for the next unsuspecting individual.  Probably the same guy who doesn't wash his hands or flush after pooping .


Flushing keeps others from admiring and later discussing your handiwork , just sayin.


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Why you takis eating little punk. Leaving butt sweat for the next unsuspecting individual.  Probably the same guy who doesn't wash his hands or flush after pooping .


Naw I got wash my hands due to poor technique


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 18, 2022)

09/17/22

BW 356.2
Total Calories: 2327
290p, 104c, 83f

OHP 120 2x5, 1x6
Scaled Chins 2x5, 1x10
Squats 280 2x5, 1x13
14th I had to drop. Pretty much got stuck in the bottom. 
These felt strong they were moving fast and just found a grove. Been breathing behind the shield when it comes to bracing so I can get 3 reps before rebracing.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/17/22
> 
> BW 356.2
> Total Calories: 2327
> ...


Two schools of thought on the failed rep.

1. Good on you for the grit to try for it. 

2. Honestly you should try to not fail the lift, can be demotivating. As you get more into this you will learn to know when to call it. Shit if 13 was a big PR why not stop there and relish in the win


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 18, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Two schools of thought on the failed rep.
> 
> 1. Good on you for the grit to try for it.
> 
> 2. Honestly you should try to not fail the lift, can be demotivating. As you get more into this you will learn to know when to call it. Shit if 13 was a big PR why not stop there and relish in the win


13 was a nice PR. I got 10 last time. I really thought I had the 14th when I went down. I'm  still trying to learn to figure out where that line is. The 13th was a grind but there has been times where there was another grinder in the tank. Definitely want to try to fail less in training. I'm getting better at knowing where the line is.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 13 was a nice PR. I got 10 last time. I really thought I had the 14th when I went down. I'm  still trying to learn to figure out where that line is. The 13th was a grind but there has been times where there was another grinder in the tank. Definitely want to try to fail less in training. I'm getting better at knowing where the line is.


No worries its all about learning yourself and your body.  Typically for me if it was a grinder my mind does a quick sanity check and decides if there is another there. For me most times there is not


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 18, 2022)

Damn it bro it was notifying me of you log then stopped again. Really starting to grind my gears... Anyway great work on those deads brother!!!! You're going to crush it at the meet


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 18, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Damn it bro it was notifying me of you log then stopped again. Really starting to grind my gears... Anyway great work on those deads brother!!!! You're going to crush it at the meet


Thanks, buddy!!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 19, 2022)

09/18/22

Total Calories: 1760
154p, 226c, 28f
All cals from humapro, Gatorade, and peanut butter and bread

Pretty sick today. Stomach fucked just trying to rest and stay hydrated. Hoping it's just a bug.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/16/22
> 
> BW 355.8
> Total Calories: 2310
> ...


Good shit on AMRAP PR. The song for sure helped


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 19, 2022)

Hell yeah man, great work in here. Congrats on the PR’s. 280 for 10 would exhaust the shit out of me. Deadlifts rock my world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man, great work in here. Congrats on the PR’s. 280 for 10 would exhaust the shit out of me. Deadlifts rock my world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, buddy! It definitely took it out of me!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 20, 2022)

09/19/22

BW 351.4 most likely from illness
Total Calories:2100
235p, 218c, 31f

Starting to feel a bit better. Drinking alot of fluids.

45 minute walk in the morning. 
Mobility in the evening
Ankle routine
Hip routine
Thoracic spine and shoulder stretches


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/19/22
> 
> BW 351.4 most likely from illness
> Total Calories:2100
> ...


Right on man , glad ya feeling better !


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on man , glad ya feeling better !


Thanks, buddy! Just in time for tomorrow!


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

340s coming, even if sick


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> 340s coming, even if sick


This morning was 349.2! Broke into it! I'm sure I'll go back up after some solid food, but we hit it.


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> This morning was 349.2! Broke into it! I'm sure I'll go back up after some solid food, but we hit it.


Shows it possible


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> This morning was 349.2! Broke into it! I'm sure I'll go back up after some solid food, but we hit it.


Fuck yea dude!


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> This morning was 349.2! Broke into it! I'm sure I'll go back up after some solid food, but we hit it.


Good job Slab..Keep on trucking


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 21, 2022)

09/20/22

BW 349.2 this morning. Stomach still jacked up apparently.

Total Calories: 1918
214p, 120c, 70f


Bench 192.5 2x5, 1x7
Row 157.5 2x5, 1x8
Squat 285 3x5

Gross warning: 





Last set of squats I only got five because during the 3rd rep because I fucking shit. I got to 5 packed up and showered. I'm really happy I was at home for this. I was feeling better this morning but felt worse throughout the day. I'm sure it will run it's course before next session.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/20/22
> 
> BW 349.2 this morning. Stomach still jacked up apparently.
> 
> ...



My man in the 340’s boyyyyy!!!! Ayyyyy!!! I see you slab. Keep fucking grinding bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My man in the 340’s boyyyyy!!!! Ayyyyy!!! I see you slab. Keep fucking grinding bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, bro!!  you got it!! Illness has been helping alot 🤣


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, bro!! you got it!! Illness has been helping alot



Hey man, Fuck it. Take it lmao. Roll with it and keep cutting it down. Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/20/22
> 
> BW 349.2 this morning. Stomach still jacked up apparently.
> 
> ...


That puts you down what, almost 25 pounds from the start?  

You’re putting in the work man.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That puts you down what, almost 25 pounds from the start?
> 
> You’re putting in the work man.


About 25 from start and 30 from highest in June. I think it will go back up a bit once I get better.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hey man, Fuck it. Take it lmao. Roll with it and keep cutting it down. Lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know it bro!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/20/22
> 
> BW 349.2 this morning. Stomach still jacked up apparently.
> 
> ...


Bro I’ve been close to that position a few times working out. Fuck it though, shit happens

Hope you feel better


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Bro I’ve been close to that position a few times working out. Fuck it though, shit happens
> 
> Hope you feel better


Thanks, buddy! Things are better compared to the weekend just might have rushed it.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 22, 2022)

09/21/22

Total Calories: 2220
234p, 235c, 46f

Feeling normal again! Have visitor's at work for customer audits so I'm glad I'm feeling a hundred again. 

Sled in grass, 2 plates and a 35. It's crazy how much more resistance there is on grass! Got .5 miles worth in. 
100 single arm kettlebell swings
10 Turkish getups
Starting to feel everything in the right places. Finally getting my glutes firing like a normal person from mobility, bracing, and reps. 

Catch y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 24, 2022)

09/22/22

BW 350.4
Total Calories: 2018
239p, 171c, 45f

First AM lifting. Started at about 315 am. Had to be in a 6 and knew I wouldn't be out in time to lift. I don't really like the morning lifting. I can try later like 5 am when I start at my normal time. 

OHP 122.5 2x5, 1x6
Scaled Chins 2x5, 1x9
Deadlift 295 1x9


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/22/22
> 
> BW 350.4
> Total Calories: 2018
> ...


3:15 is brutal on top of having to work. Good job getting the workout in though


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 24, 2022)

09/23/22
BW 350.8
Total Calories: 2190
234p, 220c, 46f

Mobility 
KB swings, getups, and KB carries


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> 3:15 is brutal on top of having to work. Good job getting the workout in though


Thanks, man. Yeah I don't want to do that again if I can avoid it. Warmup took longer and definitely not all the way awake. 🤣


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/22/22
> 
> BW 350.4
> Total Calories: 2018
> ...


I had to lift at ohhh-dark-hundred fer years before me shift. Ye do get used to it, like ye said though: there's a line there. Fer me, earlier than 0430 or so and I was gobshite in the gym. 

Good on ye fer staying on that grind!!


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 09/22/22
> 
> BW 350.4
> Total Calories: 2018
> ...


315am lifting? Damn no wonder you didn't like it lol. 5 am better for sure lol.

Good job getting in and doing it


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 24, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> I had to lift at ohhh-dark-hundred fer years before me shift. Ye do get used to it, like ye said though: there's a line there. Fer me, earlier than 0430 or so and I was gobshite in the gym.
> 
> Good on ye fer staying on that grind!!


Thanks, man! Definitely gonna shoot for the 430-5 window on days when I don't have to go in early!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 24, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> 315am lifting? Damn no wonder you didn't like it lol. 5 am better for sure lol.
> 
> Good job getting in and doing it


🤣 for real. Last couple days were crazy at work, early starts and very late leaves. With a normal start time I'll definitely shoot for that 430 or 5 am start! Lol


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 25, 2022)

09/24/22

BW 351.3
Total Calories: 2360
283p, 230c, 34f

Bench 195 2x5, 1x7
Row 160 2x5, 1x8
Squat 290 2x5, 1x11

Drags in the grass 3 plates for .6 miles
120 KB swings with 53lb 

Went out with my wife for our 1 year anniversary yesterday! Had a blast and a couple of whiskeys.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 27, 2022)

09/25/22
BW 350.6
Total Calories: 2132
218p, 151c, 72f

60 minutes of walking


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 28, 2022)

Look at that bodyweight continuing to drop.  Nice work Slab.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 28, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Look at that bodyweight continuing to drop.  Nice work Slab.


Thanks, Trend!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Is it just me or has your bench also went up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Is it just me or has your bench also went up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


60 lbs since July 11th 2.5-5 lbs a week bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 60 lbs since July 11th 2.5-5 lbs a week bro!



I thought it had increased quite a bit. Man you’re doing awesome. Keep putting in the work. Your data is the proof in the pudding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 28, 2022)

I sharted on a public bus once. Had to get off and clean up in a McDonald's.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 28, 2022)

Damn bro 24 lbs in a little over 2 months?!? Good fucking work slab keep it up


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I thought it had increased quite a bit. Man you’re doing awesome. Keep putting in the work. Your data is the proof in the pudding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, bro! You know I will!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 28, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Damn bro 24 lbs in a little over 2 months?!? Good fucking work slab keep it up


Thanks, man! You know it, bro!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I sharted on a public bus once. Had to get off and clean up in a McDonald's.


It's hardcore bro. I'm glad I was at home for mine!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 28, 2022)

Shit happens lol. Keep up the hard work. You gonna be strong as fuck.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Shit happens lol. Keep up the hard work. You gonna be strong as fuck.


🤣 Thanks, I appreciate it, buddy! I'm a little over 6 weeks out from my first meet! I'm really loving this style of lifting!


----------



## Yano (Sep 28, 2022)

Every time I come in here I just keep smiling. You fucking rock man !!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Every time I come in here I just keep smiling. You fucking rock man !!


Thanks, man! You rock! I just got caught up on your log!


----------



## Yano (Sep 28, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, man! You rock! I just got caught up on your log!


Thanks man I appreciate that.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 29, 2022)

09/26/22

Total Calories: 2164
269p, 131c, 62f
Walk 45 mins
Mobility 
KB swings and getups 

09/27/22
Total Calories: 2271
219p, 178c, 75f

09/28/22
BW 349.7
Total Calories: 2204
267p, 137c, 65f

OHP 125 3x5
Rack Chins 8,7,7
Deadlift 295x7

My form on deadlift was kind of jacked up this session. The first couple of reps I lost my balance a bit. I'm gonna to do some light deads on some other days just to get the form locked in. This program doesn't have a lot of reps with deadlifts and I feel like my deadlift form isn't as locked in as bench and squat. 

Alrighty! All caught up!


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> My form on deadlift was kind of jacked up this session. The first couple of reps I lost my balance a bit. I'm gonna to do some light deads on some other days just to get the form locked in.


What stance do you deadlift with?

Also a video from the side can help us help you


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> My form on deadlift was kind of jacked up this session. The first couple of reps I lost my balance a bit. I'm gonna to do some light deads on some other days just to get the form locked in. This program doesn't have a lot of reps with deadlifts and I feel like my deadlift form isn't as locked in as bench and squat.


If I have one complaint about that program, the deadlift frequency and volume is it.

You should be able to squeeze some light DLs, like 50-60%, into a second day without impacting anything too much and get some work in on your form and explosiveness.

As always, keep up the work man!  You’re doing great.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 29, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> What stance do you deadlift with?
> 
> Also a video from the side can help us help you


Next session I will have the wife film for me. This session what caused the first two reps to be bad was I wasn't sat back enough and my shoulders were to forward. When I corrected that they were smooth. I mainly use conventional. I do want to switch to a more narrow sumo though. In the past that has felt really comfortable for me. I'll take a video of both.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If I have one complaint about that program, the deadlift frequency and volume is it.
> 
> You should be able to squeeze some light DLs, like 50-60%, into a second day without impacting anything too much and get some work in on your form and explosiveness.
> 
> As always, keep up the work man!  You’re doing great.


Thanks, man! Yeah when I was thinking about it last night I remembered you saying that! You think the 50-60% percent day would fit on a Saturday if main deadlift day is on Wednesday?

Thanks, Test!


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, man! Yeah when I was thinking about it last night I remembered you saying that! You think the 50-60% percent day would fit on a Saturday if main deadlift day is on Wednesday?
> 
> Thanks, Test!


I don’t think that would be an issue.

Maybe like 6-8 sets of triples @60% so you can grease the groove without fatiguing yourself too much, and keeping the reps low with lighter weight lets you maintain perfect form while you work on your mechanics and dial in your setup.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t think that would be an issue.
> 
> Maybe like 6-8 sets of triples @60% so you can grease the groove without fatiguing yourself too much, and keeping the reps low with lighter weight lets you maintain perfect form while you work on your mechanics and dial in your setup.


Awesome, man! Sounds good! I'm gonna throw that and some GPP in this Saturday. 
I appreciate it!


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 4, 2022)

Big catch up post. 


*09/29/22*

Total Calories 2264
219p, 177c, 75f

1 arm carries 53 lb 1/4 mile
40 min walk

*09/30/22*
BW 349.3

Total Calories 2293
286p, 126c, 70f

Bench 197.5 2x5, 1x7
Row 162.5 3x5
Squat 295 2x5, 1x6

The last set of squats here I felt a sharp pain near my ribs. This was a little concerning because it was near the location where I cracked a rib in a car wreck about 5 months back. After I got everything thing put a way and hung out I was pressing on my ribs and couldn't recreate it. That night I felt the same pain when I rolled over. On Saturday I went to an immediate care and they think it is just a strain and to rest it and hydrate. I'm clear to lift on Friday as long as I don't feel it anymore. 

*10/01/22*
BW 349.5

Total Calories 2267
269p, 152c, 65f

Just rested up and walked for 45 mins

*10/02/22*

Total Calories 2174
191p, 171c, 82f

1hr 15 min walk

*10/03/22*

BW 350.2

Total Calories 2334
238p, 151c, 85f

Fought the urge to lift and did some mobility and stretching on the slab.
Walked about 50 minutes

The question is should I reduce weight when I come back Friday? When I enter these workouts as skipped in the Greyskull app I use it took 10 percent off the lifts. My gut says that's probably a good call got plenty off time to work it back up and get more reps in.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2022)

Hard To say what you should do about the rib. Does the gym have some equipment you could use to rig up a belt squat?  That would be ideal to get some squat work in without any spinal load.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Hard To say what you should do about the rib. Does the gym have some equipment you could use to rig up a belt squat?  That would be ideal to get some squat work in without any spinal load.


Yep, good idea. 

You can approximate a belt squat by wrapping a dip belt chain around a barbell in a landmine attachment.  You have to use 25s to get enough ROM which limits the weight you can use, but they work in a pinch.


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)

For belt squats , I use Cowboys set up , just put the bar in the rack  with the jcup on the inside  for the pivot , slap a weight and collar on that end for a stop , and stand on some   6x6 I have.  I just have a  length of cordura strap with a hook from an old deer towing rig I had , I just loop it around my waist , run a short chain  through the plates , hook up and go. 

It aint fancy but it works for now.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Hard To say what you should do about the rib. Does the gym have some equipment you could use to rig up a belt squat?  That would be ideal to get some squat work in without any spinal load.


I've still been lifting mainly on the slab. I'm gonna stop in and see. I do have a landmine and I could probably stack some bumpers to get rom for the belt squat. I was able to deadlift sumo style light yesterday. Conventional was a no go. Overhead press also wasn't feeling quite right just going light. It's a muscle that spasms near the rips. If I move the wrong way it takes knocks the wind out of me and I get loose in the abdomen. I've been trying to stretch it and stay hydrated but I haven't noticed much improvement. I'll keep yall updated on it. Still rocking mobility and riding my bike for activity.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I've still been lifting mainly on the slab. I'm gonna stop in and see. I do have a landmine and I could probably stack some bumpers to get rom for the belt squat. I was able to deadlift sumo style light yesterday. Conventional was a no go. Overhead press also wasn't feeling quite right just going light. It's a muscle that spasms near the rips. If I move the wrong way it takes knocks the wind out of me and I get loose in the abdomen. I've been trying to stretch it and stay hydrated but I haven't noticed much improvement. I'll keep yall updated on it. Still rocking mobility and riding my bike for activity.


Kind of sounds like a pulled serratus.  I’ve had that happen before and it’s not a fun injury.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Kind of sounds like a pulled serratus.  I’ve had that happen before and it’s not a fun injury.


That's what I think it is. The doc at the clinic didn't tell me the muscles name but after looking it up that is right where the issues is. Gonna keep training around it and just avoid anything that hits that. Time for kick backs. I know everyone is different but what was your time line on getting back to 100?


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 9, 2022)

You ok?


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 10, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You ok?


Yep! I'll write up a update. What I've been able to get in!


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 10, 2022)

Alrighty. The serratus is still giving me issues. Friday I was able to bench and it felt alright. Tried to not over arch but I was able to get 200 2x5, 1x6. I also did some belt squats. I set it up with a landmine and stood on bumpers to get more rom. I had 2 plates on there. Could definitely load more just wanted to get used to the movement. After I rode my bike about 15 miles around my town. And on Saturday did about the same distance a little faster. Diet has been on point 2200-2300 cals and at least 200g protien. Weighed in at 347.6 today so weight is still coming off good and trying to do what I can with it. Getting back to the daily updates starting tomorrow. Just been kinda bummed with this happening so close to the meet.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 10, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> That's what I think it is. The doc at the clinic didn't tell me the muscles name but after looking it up that is right where the issues is. Gonna keep training around it and just avoid anything that hits that. Time for kick backs. I know everyone is different but what was your time line on getting back to 100?


Missed this reply until now., sorry man.

IIRC it took about a month to stop hurting, but I messed it up pretty good. I’m actually missing definition between two of my serratus muscles to this day from it.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 10, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Missed this reply until now., sorry man.
> 
> IIRC it took about a month to stop hurting, but I messed it up pretty good. I’m actually missing definition between two of my serratus muscles to this day from it.


No problem! I appreciate it. You were right about it not being fun. Rolling in my sleep and in the morning is when it's the worst.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 10, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Alrighty. The serratus is still giving me issues. Friday I was able to bench and it felt alright. Tried to not over arch but I was able to get 200 2x5, 1x6. I also did some belt squats. I set it up with a landmine and stood on bumpers to get more rom. I had 2 plates on there. Could definitely load more just wanted to get used to the movement. After I rode my bike about 15 miles around my town. And on Saturday did about the same distance a little faster. Diet has been on point 2200-2300 cals and at least 200g protien. Weighed in at 347.6 today so weight is still coming off good and trying to do what I can with it. Getting back to the daily updates starting tomorrow. Just been kinda bummed with this happening so close to the meet.


All part of the process Slab. There are every few meet preps that go as planned. Roll with the punches, learn from it, do everything you can to find a way to work around it and move on.


----------



## Yano (Oct 10, 2022)

All bumps in the road man , shit happens we work through it and heal up , I smashed a toe dropping a  35 on it during the first week of prep , then dropped  460 on me having a seizure .. don't sweat it man


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 10, 2022)

Lets add a third person to the mislx to show its common

Arm tendonitis pressing 
Torn hamstrimg squating

Like trend said find a way to work around it.  See whoever you need to help fix or manage it


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 10, 2022)

Appreciate it guys!


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 11, 2022)

10/10/22

BW 347.1

Total Calories: 2329
263p, 178c, 62f

Bench 202.5 2x5, 1x7
Row 155 2x5, 1x9
Belt squat 135 2x5, 1x9
RDL 135 3x10
Sled drags 3 plates for .7 miles. 

Appreciate the encouragement and reassurance, guys. It really helped frame it for me.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 13, 2022)

10/11/22

BW 346.8

Total Calories: 2329
231p, 157c, 86f

Just mobility and a walk. Feeling a little better in the morning time.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 13, 2022)

10/12/22

Total Calories: 2317
222p, 182c, 77f

Close grip bench 135 2x5, 1x11
Belt squat 160 2x5, 1x12

Sled drags and stretching. 

Overhead Press didn't feel right. Switch for close grip and that was better. 

Still feeling better in the mornings but the random spasms still have me cautious.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 14, 2022)

10/13/22

Total Calories: 2277
238p, 144c, 83f

Mobility and 40 min walk. Pumped up for 205 for Bench on Friday! We are in the hunt for 2 plates!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 14, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 10/13/22
> 
> Total Calories: 2277
> 238p, 144c, 83f
> ...


Damn close Slab. You'll hit 2 quick!


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 14, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 10/13/22
> 
> Total Calories: 2277
> 238p, 144c, 83f
> ...


At the rate you’re going you’re on track to hit it before the end of the year. 

Make it happen, Slab.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> At the rate you’re going you’re on track to hit it before the end of the year.
> 
> Make it happen, Slab.


You got it!


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 16, 2022)

10/14/22 

Total Calories: 2387
230p, 218c, 67f

Bench 205 2x5, 1x7
Row 150 2x5, 1x11
Belt squat 170 2x5, 1x11

Also did some normal squats just hitting reps and worked up to 225. It was feeling good. I think I'm about ready to do a reset get back to squats and deads. As long as I stay real tight I don't even know it's there!


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 16, 2022)

10/15/22

Total Calories: 2458
222p, 42f, 298c 

BW 345.3 

DL 185 x8x2
OHP 105 3x5
Drags

Mobility work

Carbs were high from some whiskey last night. Got together with some buddies it was a good time to catch up with em. Went a little over but still in a deficit. 

Monday I'll be back to normal routine and just reset and work back up.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

10/16/22

BW 346.7

Total Calories: 2257
222p, 181c, 72f

Went for a walk with the wife at a local park. Just trying to enjoy the weather before the snow. 

Mobility routines for hips and ankles.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

10/17/22

BW 347.1

Total Calories 2255
306 p, 123c, 59f

Walked before work about 30 minutes. Session will be tomorrow. Couldn't get out of work on time. 

I'll be traveling for work soon. Once I know where I'll be staying I'm gonna try to find a gym near by that does day/week passes to try to keep some momentum for the meet.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 10/17/22
> 
> BW 347.1
> 
> ...


Where are you headed for work?


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Where are you headed for work?


Richmond Virginia


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

There's a place called the weight room that looks promising. Just want to start calling a head to set it up. I know I will be putting in alot of hours down there so I want streamline as much as possible and get the sessions in.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Richmond Virginia


Hey I know a few guys from there. I ran into them at a funeral and they spilled the ashes of the wake. 


Slabiathan said:


> There's a place called the weight room that looks promising. Just want to start calling a head to set it up. I know I will be putting in alot of hours down there so I want streamline as much as possible and get the sessions in.


This is what it takes and it’s smart to plan ahead. When I travelled for work for more then a day I did this a lot. Coolest place I trained at on works dime was Quads Gym in Chicago which was Ed Coan’s home base.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Hey I know a few guys from there. I ran into them at a funeral and they spilled the ashes of the wake.


I see what you did there! There are bunch of sick bands from there. I think it became a hub during the early hardcore Era. 



Trendkill said:


> This is what it takes and it’s smart to plan ahead. When I travelled for work for more then a day I did this a lot. Coolest place I trained at on works dime was Quads Gym in Chicago which was Ed Coan’s home base.


Quads is super awesome. I got to visit with a friend quite a while back. I'm calling a couple places today. I gotta figure out where I'll be staying as well. I don't know how big the town milage wise. I don't want to sign myself up for some cross town traffic.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 19, 2022)

10/18/22

BW 346.8

Total Calories: 2276
228p, 143c, 87f

Fats a little high. I had a grilled ribeye for dinner. 

Bench 207.5 2x5, 1x4 
I felt this coming the last few sessions. First resest for bench made it 70 pounds. 

Rack chins 8,7,5 
Went with all amraps with slow negatives. I liked how it felt. I went with the rack chins over rows because the rows just weren't feeling right yet and I didn't want to aggrivate  anything. 

Squat 255 2x5, 1x11
These felt good! I cut it at 11 because I went forward a bit and just didn't want to get in a bad position. 

It's was a killer session. It felt good to be grooving again. This is probably the last session on Da Slab. We got some snow so it's time to winterize it and going to the gym. I'm gonna miss it but I'm sure I'll learn alot and meet some good dudes over the winter. 
Playlist was on fire.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 20, 2022)

10/19/22

Total Calories: 2317
306p, 138c, 62f

Mobility work and sled drags .7 miles with 4 plates. 

Dat bass tone.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 21, 2022)

10/20/22

Total Calories: 2364
282p, 158c, 68f

OHP 130 2x5, 1x4
Second reset.

Scaled Chins 8,8,6

Good Mornings with PVC 2x20

DL 255 1x12
Deadlift felt pretty good!


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 24, 2022)

10/21/22


Total Calories: 2334
315p, 94c, 76f

Bench 185 2x5, 1x9
Scaled chin, 9,8,6,
Squat 260 2x5, 1x10 

Drag with 4 plates .65 miles
Started some club work but felt funky on the right side. Getting better not quite 100.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 24, 2022)

10/22/22

BW 345.9 

Total Calories: 2282
265p, 131c, 75f

Deadlift 185 6x3
Good Mornings 2x20 with bar

Mobility


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 24, 2022)

10/23/22 

Total Calories: 2353
259p, 89c, 105f

60 minute walk and some stretching. 

All caught up been a pretty busy weekend in the evenings when I usually write up the updates. The weather has been fantastic so we have been cooking out and having fires!


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 10/22/22
> 
> BW 345.9
> 
> ...


How is the DL form coming along Slab?


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 24, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> How is the DL form coming along Slab?


Good! I'm going with that narrower sumo setup. I'll make sure to have the wife get a vid. I watched a bunch of stuff from Ed Coan and Chris Duffin and I got my setup and execution feeling tight! These technique days have really helped grease the grove and get solid reps in.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Good! I'm going with that narrower sumo setup. I'll make sure to have the wife get a vid. I watched a bunch of stuff from Ed Coan and Chris Duffin and I got my setup and execution feeling tight! These technique days have really helped grease the grove and get solid reps in.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 25, 2022)

30lbs down since July,  good progress man.  Following


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 25, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> 30lbs down since July,  good progress man.  Following


Thanks, man!


----------



## WLHUNG (Oct 25, 2022)

This is good shit bro. Glad you’re posting your journey. A lot of people would be discouraged. But you’re doing it and keeping the ball rolling. Proud of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 25, 2022)

WLHUNG said:


> This is good shit bro. Glad you’re posting your journey. A lot of people would be discouraged. But you’re doing it and keeping the ball rolling. Proud of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate that, buddy! The only way is through.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 26, 2022)

10/24/22

Total Calories: 2313
231p, 98c, 109f

Just walked after work. Stuck at the office prepping and training to make sure my week away goes smooth. Been doing foaming rolling or soft tissue in the evenings when the wife and I are chilling. She's starting to do some with me. I like to ham it up on certain knots and get a laugh out of her.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 26, 2022)

10/25/22 
Total Calories: 2258
286p, 147c, 60g

Starting to learn like the lower fat macros when I hit them. I got to get better with prepping to get a more consistent ratio. Right now I have just been focusing on the deficit and getting over 220 grams of protein. Still plenty of time to optimize and I figured tweaking macros would be a way to break through plateaus later on. 

Bench 187.5 2x5, 1x8
Row 155 2x5, 1x9
Squat 265 2x5, 1x9

Workout felt good. Feeling better,  more stable. Now I just need to get out of my head a little bit. I know I need to be cautious but being over cautious fucks with my descents.


----------



## Cornholio (Oct 26, 2022)

Looking good! Nice numbers. 
Wow, that's a lot of protein for that amount of calories.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 26, 2022)

Cornholio said:


> Looking good! Nice numbers.
> Wow, that's a lot of protein for that amount of calories.


Thanks, buddy! I will drink alot of shakes when I am busy or didn't prep. The protein adds up pretty fast. Then when I am home I back fill around around it.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 27, 2022)

10/26/22

BW 346.1

Total Calories: 2289
235 p, 187c, 67f,

OHP 115 2x5, 1x9
Scaled chins 10, 9, 6
Deadlift 265x9

Sled drag 4 plates little over a mile. 

Quick shot of the view while lifting today


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm late coming subscribing to this log, but your gym is outdoors? Or is that a shot from your garage?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm late coming subscribing to this log, but your gym is outdoors? Or is that a shot from your garage?


he's a bamf. lifts on a slab outside. a barbarian, man of steel will, a mailman? rain snow sleet hail...


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm late coming subscribing to this log, but your gym is outdoors? Or is that a shot from your garage?





This is The Slab. This is where I lift rain or shine! I do have a membership for the winter coming up though. Going to winterize before I leave for my work trip. 
I drag the sled in the alley.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 29, 2022)

10/27/22

Total Calories: 2234
309p, 130c, 53f

Rest, mobility, chess. 

I turned I retreated my side. Not quite to zero but fucked it rolling in the night. Gonna see how squats go on Friday.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 29, 2022)

10/28/22

Total Calories: 2333
280p, 205c, 44f

Bench 190 2x5, 1x8
Row 157.5 2x5, 1x9
Squat 270 2x5, 1x2

I went for it and it was a dumb idea. I don't think I made it worse but I should've pumped the breaks. It felt good till the 2nd rep of the 3rd set. I thought I was about to dump the bar. 

Regroup time.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 29, 2022)

4 plate sled drag for a mile is some serious business.

when are we playing chess?


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> 4 plate sled drag for a mile is some serious business.
> 
> when are we playing chess?


Thanks, Trend! On deadlift days I like going further and just got in the grove. 

What site you play on? I have a chess.com and lichess. As well! Always down! I must warn you I just hit 800 last night lol. Don't expect the best hahaha


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, Trend! On deadlift days I like going further and just got in the grove.
> 
> What site you play on? I have a chess.com and lichess. As well! Always down! I must warn you I just hit 800 last night lol. Don't expect the best hahaha


Lol I havent played chess in 20 years but I really enjoy it. Just don’t make it a priority anymore. Had some good battles with my roommates and father in law over the years.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 30, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Lol I havent played chess in 20 years but I really enjoy it. Just don’t make it a priority anymore. Had some good battles with my roommates and father in law over the years.


Heck yeah. I've been doing alot of puzzles and tactics on Chess dot com. I haven't played over the board in like like 15 years. Just online stuff.


----------



## Cornholio (Nov 4, 2022)

What's going on, @Slabiathan? Haven't posted anything in here in a while. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 5, 2022)

Cornholio said:


> What's going on, @Slabiathan? Haven't posted anything in here in a while. I hope everything is okay.


I'll get it up to date in just a bit!


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 5, 2022)

Been traveling for work. Here is a post for through the 1st. About to board here in a bit. Once I'm home I'll get the rest in. 

10/29/22
Bw 345.1
Total Calories: 2228
285p, 117c, 71f

Deadlift 185 6x3
Good Mornings 20xbar

Solid technique day.

10/30/22
BW 344.8 last weigh in until I'm home.

Travel day managed to keep macros decent using shakes. While I'm traveling I'm going to be very reliant on them. My room doesn't have anyway to cook so it's gonna be shakes and the lunches they provide lol. So far it's been solid.

Total Calories: 2311
289p, 112c, 79f

10/31/22

Total Calories: 2231
279p, 179c, 48f

Bench 192.5 2x5, 1x8
Row 160 2x5, 1x9
Squat 245 2x5, 1x10

Everything felt good here. Dude at the site I am working with has a set up at his place and offered to host me while I'm down here! Super awesome dude! Even had micro plates for me! This is incredibly lucky because the hours I'm working it would have been a real struggle to get into a gym as a visitor.

11/01/22

Total Calories: 2351
303p, 182c, 50f

Just work, 16k steps and stretching in the room. Missing my Humapro.


----------



## Yano (Nov 5, 2022)

Nice job still getting the work in man and staying on point as best you can with the diet !! Right on


----------



## Cornholio (Nov 5, 2022)

Alright, he's back!
I usually throw the diet and exercise out of the window when I travel. Props to you for sticking to it!


----------



## Yano (Nov 5, 2022)

This log needs a proper theme ... hmmm


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice job still getting the work in man and staying on point as best you can with the diet !! Right on


Thanks, Yano! Alot of shakes and getting light options at lunch and dinner helped stay on track.


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 5, 2022)

Cornholio said:


> Alright, he's back!
> I usually throw the diet and exercise out of the window when I travel. Props to you for sticking to it!


This is the first trip where I didn't! 🤣 A few months ago I probably would have been having beers and burgers after work every night. 🤣 I picked out some gyms before I left just in case but met a dude with a home gym so it was sick to just lift with him and BS.


----------



## Yano (Nov 5, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks, Yano! Alot of shakes and getting light options at lunch and dinner helped stay on track.


Make it fun like a treasure hunt or some shit , sleuthing like Sherlock Holmes for clues to the right meals. 

Enjoy the process as much as possible , laugh when it gets hard. You fucking rock man.


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> Make it fun like a treasure hunt or some shit , sleuthing like Sherlock Holmes for clues to the right meals.
> 
> Enjoy the process as much as possible , laugh when it gets hard. You fucking rock man.


Yeah it was pretty fun overall. Especially since my room only had a mini fridge so I had to get pretty creative in the spots I went to and what not. Found some humapro mid trip too hahaha


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2022)

Much respect @Slabiathan  fer hitting yer macros while on the road. That shites not easy to do. Good on ye' for the discipline and being able to adapt.


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 5, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Much respect @Slabiathan  fer hitting yer macros while on the road. That shites not easy to do. Good on ye' for the discipline and being able to adapt.


Appreciate that, buddy!


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 6, 2022)

11/02/22

Total Calories: 2310
306p, 198c, 36f

Ohp 117.5 2x5, 1x8
Scaled chins 10, 8, 5
Deadlift 270x11

11/03/22

Total Calories: 2390
331p, 195c, 34f

Stretching, chess
I've been playing lot. Trying to not suck as much. It's been fun.

11/04/22

Total Calories: 2410
277p, 195c, 59f

Bench 195 2x5, 1x9
Row 162.5 2x5, 1x10
Squat 265 2x5, 1x9

Did some intervals on an rogue bike. It was pretty fun.

11/05/22

Total Calories: 2330
242p, 228c, 51f

Deadlift 195 8x2
Lateral raises 3 amraps with 20s
GM 65 1x20

Got this session in early before the flight. Gotta keep in touch with the guy that let me come over at 6 to lift with him. Lol. Dude was super cool. Something I've definitely learned is lifters will go out of their way to help other lifters. From this guy to guys helping me with advice in the gym and people on this board spending time to type out awesome shit or share info.


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 6, 2022)

@Thebiggestdumbass looking awesome in the Avi, bro! I can see why shirts are getting tight bro!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> @Thebiggestdumbass looking awesome in the Avi, bro! I can see why shirts are getting tight bro!


Thank you brother! I see your not letting the travel fuck up your grind, good work!


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Thank you brother! I see your not letting the travel fuck up your grind, good work!


Thanks, brother! I'm pretty proud. The last time I traveled for work I was a drunk slob for a month. I'm happy these things are becoming habits.


----------



## eazy (Nov 14, 2022)

why do you keep drifting away?


----------



## Cornholio (Nov 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> why do you keep drifting away?


Where are you, Slab?


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Nov 14, 2022)

@Slabiathan


----------



## shackleford (Nov 14, 2022)

I can imagine @Slabiathan having trouble with his flight for work and now he's like tom hanks in The Terminal, wandering around the airport terminal forever and ever.


----------



## Yano (Nov 14, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I can imagine @Slabiathan having trouble with his flight for work and now he's like tom hanks in The Terminal, wandering around the airport terminal forever and ever.


Dude that guy just passed away too , funny you mentioned that movie. I just read that in the news couple days ago .. 









						Man who lived in Paris airport for 18 years dies
					

An Iranian man who lived for 18 years in Paris’ Charles de Gaulle Airport has died. Merhan Nasseri, who inspired the Steven Spielberg film, The Terminal, began to live at the airport due to being left in legal limbo, lacking residency papers.




					www.euronews.com


----------



## shackleford (Nov 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude that guy just passed away too , funny you mentioned that movie. I just read that in the news couple days ago ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting, I didnt know.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 14, 2022)

Don't worry, I finally made it out of the terminal! 🤣 I have everything logged. Will drop it in!


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 14, 2022)

*11/06/22*

Total Calories: 2400
279p, 174c, 65f

1 week out today. Just ran through the commands on all lifts and focused on form.
225 for squat
185 for bench
225 for deadlift.

*11/07/22*

BW 343.7

Total Calories: 2336
250p, 215c, 53f

Mobility and a 40 minute walk.

*11/08/22*

Total Calories: 2371
287p, 164c, 62f

Reverse and forward drag with 4 plates. 30 minute walk in the AM. Got news I may be having to travel this week. I'm hoping that they are flexible so I'm home during the meet. I'll know for sure tomorrow. The site I was just at needs me back.

*11/09/22*

Total Calories: 2324
244p, 187c, 69f

With the news today just went back to working weights.

Ohp 120 2x5, 1x8
Scaled chins 11,10,7
Deadlift 280 1x10

Pm walk 45 minutes.

*11/10/22*
Total Calories: 2433
242p, 191c, 75f

Did some HIIT intervals on an exercise bike. Took 20 minutes.

*11/11/22*

Total Calories: 2361
279p, 172c, 63f

Bench 180 2x5, 1x9
Row 165 2x5, 1x8
Squat 255 2x5, 1x11

*11/12/22*

Total Calories: 2344
253p, 155c, 73f

Deadlift 185 8x3
Bradford press 105 10, 8, 6

Windgates on Bike
6 rounds @ 30 seconds on, 2.5 min rest
2 minutes at 140ish
20 minutes total.

Mostly caught up here. I am out traveling again and had to withdraw from the meet. Professionally it was the right move. I'll just be stronger for the next one. I'm looking at another one that is in June of 2023. So the focus is to keep lifting and adding more cardio and HIIT.


----------



## Cornholio (Nov 24, 2022)

You still around, @Slabiathan?


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 24, 2022)

Cornholio said:


> You still around, @Slabiathan?


Still at it buddy. Weights still dropping. Been keeping my log. I got some time coming up to update.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 24, 2022)

Just catching up, notifications stopped coming through again. Sorry to hear about the meet, that's a bummer. I'm going to need your secrets on staying on macros while traveling because I'm terrible at it. 

Looking forward to the log catch up post


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 24, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Just catching up, notifications stopped coming through again. Sorry to hear about the meet, that's a bummer. I'm going to need your secrets on staying on macros while traveling because I'm terrible at it.
> 
> Looking forward to the log catch up post


The secret is eating just a little random stuff and filling the rest with protein drinks. Like for instance one of those days I had 6in subway sandwich, some egg fried rice and humapro and protein shakes lol


----------



## Yano (Nov 26, 2022)

Must be getting chilly your way , you still working out outside ?


----------



## Stickler (Nov 26, 2022)

Or did you join that specialty gym?


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 26, 2022)

So far it's been pretty mild here. Sweatshirt and beanie has been keeping me warm. I was traveling for work so for a while I was lifting at a coworkers homegym down in Richmond. At home I've been lifting at the gym I joined or outside at home pretty much 50/50 depending on what i have to do afterwork and the weather. I weighed in at 338 and lifts are still going up. I'm flying out to PA tomorrow. So I'll have to find a gym in the area or do what I can in the hotel gym.


----------



## eazy (Dec 23, 2022)

Are you logging somewhere else?


----------



## Slabiathan (Dec 24, 2022)

Yep been logging somewhere else quick end of year check in. 

BW 329.6

Current working weights 
Bench 212.5
Ohp 132.5
Deadlift 315
Squat 325
Row 190

Possibly going to max this coming week since I couldn't do the meet I had planned.


----------



## eazy (Dec 24, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Yep been logging somewhere else


`I gathered.


----------

